# Battlefield 3: Origin und der Datenschutz - Analyse der angeblichen Spyware, neues Statement von EA und EULA-Änderungen



## SebastianThoeing (2. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Origin und der Datenschutz - Analyse der angeblichen Spyware, neues Statement von EA und EULA-Änderungen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Origin und der Datenschutz - Analyse der angeblichen Spyware, neues Statement von EA und EULA-Änderungen


----------



## Jefim (2. November 2011)

Welchen guten Ruf von EA? Hab ich da was verpasst o_O? Also bei mir ist EA spätestens seid dem Release von Crysis 2 unten durch. Da hilft auch kein guter Entwickler wie DICE, denn diese werden von EA eher untedrückt. 
Frag mich, was die all den alles geblecht haben, damit die EA`s Origin wieder schön reden.


----------



## Keenin (2. November 2011)

Macht uns das jetzt umsichtiger, was Origin angeht? Ich finde, dass ist eine interessante Frage. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass dieser Artikel hier von der PCG mich ein bissel ruhiger schlafen lässt. Hoffen wir mal, dass das ganze wirklich nur ein List von bösen EA-Hatern gewesen war und wir jetzt ungestört weiter BF3 mithilfe von Origin spielen können.
... Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## masterkoron (2. November 2011)

Auch mal eine Idee. Selbsternannten Software-Experten mit selbsternannten Kritikern zu kritisieren *lach*.


----------



## masterkoron (2. November 2011)

"Auch zu den zahlreichen Youtube-Videos hinsichtlich vermeintlicher Systemscans nimmt die Analyse Stellung. Bei diesen handele es sich um ein Anti-Viren-Programm, das seine Arbeit verrichtet. Der Video-Ersteller habe der AntiVirus.exe einfach den Namen und das Logo von Origin verpasst."


Mir ist zwar nicht bekannt auf welches Video die Person sich da genau bezieht, aber fals es das selbe ist welches auf PCG veröffentlich wurde dann ist dieses kein Fake und ganz einfach von jemand nachprüfbar. Process Monitor kann direkt von Microsoft kostenlos runtergeladen werden.


----------



## HeyBo86 (2. November 2011)

--------------------------------


----------



## Khaos (2. November 2011)

Hab ich doch geahnt, dass das alles nur kindisches Panikgemache ist. 

Kein Unternehmen der Welt könnte es sich leisten und erlauben, einfach frei Hand und so verdammt offensichtlich Daten- und Dateninhalte zu "klauen". 
Auch möchte ich gerne von den Panikmachern wissen: Wo die Gigabyte Daten jedes Einzelnen denn gespeichert werden sollen. ^^


----------



## Fischkop (2. November 2011)

Finde dieses Origin gehate ehrlich gesagt nur noch lächerlich von manchen, für mich sind das alles nur wichtigtuer. Aber leider glauben diese Mainstreamdeppen alles was ihnen erzählt wird "wird schon stimmen". Bloss keine eigene Meinung bilden oder sich selber mal Informieren. Schlimm sind die wo keine Ahnung haben aber mitreden wollen. Leider ist EA nicht ganz schuldlos bei dieser Sache


----------



## Bismikey (2. November 2011)

Ok, bin der Panikmache auch auf den Leim gegangen, und hab als Laie mir diesen Process Monitor runtergeladen, und Fehlinterpretiert. Origin ist alle 10 Minuten durch mein Programm Data, wo auch mein Handyzeug drin ist gegangen, da wurde es mir wirklich anders, aber wie schon gesagt, als Laie. Es wird lange dauert bis alle wieder runterkommen, aber es ist EA und Steam und allen anderen wenigstens eine Lehre: Die Gamer sind wachsam. 
Meine Kumpels die bedenken wegen der EULA hatten, werden sich Battlefield 3 nun sicher kaufen. Mal sehen was GAMESTAR zu diesem Artikel entgegnet, die diese Sache ja, wenn nicht losgetreten, doch ganz schon gepushed haben, sicher nicht zuunrecht (es ändert ja nichts an der Fragwürdigkeit der EULA, wennOrigin sich nun als harmloser entpuppt.

PS: Ich dachte eigentlich wirklich ich wäre kritischer den Kritikern gegenüber, bin eigentlich nicht so schnell dabei, irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien zu Zimmern. Aber diesem regelrechten "Volkszorn" könnte ich mich einfach nicht entziehen .


----------



## Viper0201 (2. November 2011)

Also ich will jetzt nicht schadenfroh klingen aber in finde es doch sehr angenehm das sich EA mit den Anschuldigungen herumquälen muss. Ich bin mal gespannt wie es ausgeht. Denn viel Zeit bleibt EA nicht mehr bis "Star Wars: The Old Republic" released, denn ein MMO ohne Spieler bringt ja nicht gerade viel Geld ein.


----------



## WaldebeatZ (2. November 2011)

jetzt versuchen die das alles nur runter zu spielen und den naiven käufer zu beruhigen ...

einfach nur lächerlich !


----------



## masterkoron (2. November 2011)

Faszinierend, auf PCG kommt eine doch recht fragwürdiger Artikel in dem Infos von einer mehr als Fragwürdigen Quelle genannt werden und alle denken gleich, dass das die pure Wahrheit ist.


----------



## wurzn (2. November 2011)

Hetzkampagnie. War so klar. 
Wiso mmo ohne spieler? Nur weil ein paar ganz schlaue den schrott glauben


----------



## FranzMeier (2. November 2011)

Sagt mal habt ihr den Verstand verloren den Inhalt einer anonymen Quelle ungeprüft als Fakten darzustellen. EA hat in seiner letzten Stellungnahme doch eingeräumt das fremde Ordner gescannt werden.
Hier also ungeprüft die Behauptung zu verbreiten die Videos seien gefälscht grenzt an Verleumdung und üble Nachrede, insbesondere da EA das inzwischen eingeräumt hat. Nehmt den Artikel lieber runter, bevor ihr eine Klage am Hals habt.


----------



## Possum (2. November 2011)

komisch ist der extreme pro ea schreibstil:

"Selbsternannte Software-Experten"
"Hobby Programierer"

Man könnte meinen PCG versucht die gegen-origin-seite bewusst schlecht darzustellen. wer sagt, dass es nicht experten (programierer zum beispiel) die als privatpersonen geschrieben haben?

Dass die Daten nicht an amazon, sondern an die bei amazon gemietete cloud gehen, wurde mehrfach erwähnt.

woher weiss der (scheinbar einzige nicht-hobby oder selbsternannte) experte, dass die videos fake sind? kann man das irgendwie nachprüfen? wer ist es überhaupt?
immerhin haben mehrere personen geschrieben, dass origin die gesamte festplatte überprüft, haben die alle die daten mit ihrer antiviren-spftware gefälscht?


----------



## FranzMeier (2. November 2011)

Hier der Link wo EA einräumt, daß Origin fremde Ordner durchsucht:
http://www.ea.com/de/news/was-ist-dran-am-spyware-vorwurf


----------



## WW_Eisenherz (2. November 2011)

Ein Gefälligkeitsartikel?

Oder wie soll man das deuten ?


----------



## Fischkop (2. November 2011)

FranzMeier schrieb:


> Sagt mal habt ihr den Verstand verloren den Inhalt einer anonymen Quelle ungeprüft als Fakten darzustellen. EA hat in seiner letzten Stellungnahme doch eingeräumt das fremde Ordner gescannt werden.
> Hier also ungeprüft die Behauptung zu verbreiten die Videos seien gefälscht grenzt an Verleumdung und üble Nachrede, insbesondere da EA das inzwischen eingeräumt hat. Nehmt den Artikel lieber runter, bevor ihr eine Klage am Hals habt.



Ich kenne viele Call of Duty Fanboys die Origin mit Absicht runtermachen und Lügen verbreiten, warum wird denen glauben geschenkt? Finde diese Panikmache einfach nur übertrieben


----------



## GorrestFump (2. November 2011)

Fischkop schrieb:


> Finde dieses Origin gehate ehrlich gesagt nur noch lächerlich von manchen, für mich sind das alles nur wichtigtuer. Aber leider glauben diese Mainstreamdeppen alles was ihnen erzählt wird "wird schon stimmen". Bloss keine eigene Meinung bilden oder sich selber mal Informieren. Schlimm sind die wo keine Ahnung haben aber mitreden wollen. Leider ist EA nicht ganz schuldlos bei dieser Sache


 
Stammtischmist!
Was verwertbares oder konstruktives hast ja du jetzt auch nicht wirklich beigetragen und (d)eine Meinung zu dem Thema ist nicht relevant, sondern das was schwarz auf weiß in EULA/AGB steht, was sich die Prozesse von Origin erlauben und was nicht. Bisher gab's zu Letzterem keine gesicherten Infos. Was der Kunde braucht sind weder Meinungen von "Mainstreamdeppen" noch diejendigen von den selbstgefälligen "Pseudo-Non-Mainstream-Deppen", sondern objektive Analysen. Meinungen interessieren die Kundschaft nicht, sondern einfache Tatsachen: Sicher oder unsicher - bezogen auf Gegenwart und Zukunft (AGB/EULA - Vorhalte!).


----------



## Prog (2. November 2011)

"Durch diese Anschuldigungen geraten nicht nur die Download-Plattform und Battlefield 3 in die Kritik, auch der gute Ruf von Electronic Arts steht auf dem Spiel."

Welcher gute Ruf??? Ich hoffe, PCG, dass ihr da nur jemanden zitiert habt.


----------



## Irokese95 (2. November 2011)

Ich find amüsant, wie sich (fast) jeder künstlich aufregt. 
Mal was anderes als Bf3 vs Mw3^^


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (2. November 2011)

Wenn ich mein Prozess Monitor richtig interpretiere durchsucht Origin nur die Partition, auf der es installiert ist, das ist beim mir die Spiele Partition und bis auf die Datein von meinen Spielen ist da nix zu finden.


----------



## Angeal87 (2. November 2011)

Fakt ist das es noch kein Client Update gab welches diese Scans unterbindet und das die EULA immer noch gegen geltendes deutsches Recht verstößt.

Soll Origin in seinem eigenen Verzeichnis so viel scannen wie es will. Steam scannt sich in seinem Verzeichnis auch doof und dusselig.


----------



## WaldebeatZ (2. November 2011)

GorrestFump schrieb:


> Stammtischmist!
> Was verwertbares oder konstruktives hast ja du jetzt auch nicht wirklich beigetragen und (d)eine Meinung zu dem Thema ist nicht relevant, sondern das was schwarz auf weiß in EULA/AGB steht, was sich die Prozesse von Origin erlauben und was nicht. Bisher gab's zu Letzterem keine gesicherten Infos. Was der Kunde braucht sind weder Meinungen von "Mainstreamdeppen" noch diejendigen von den selbstgefälligen "Pseudo-Non-Mainstream-Deppen", sondern objektive Analysen. Meinungen interessieren die Kundschaft nicht, sondern einfache Tatsachen: Sicher oder unsicher - bezogen auf Gegenwart und Zukunft (AGB/EULA - Vorhalte!).


 

so siehts aus !


----------



## FranzMeier (2. November 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Prozess Monitor richtig interpretiere durchsucht Origin nur die Partition, auf der es installiert ist, das ist beim mir die Spiele Partition und bis auf die Datein von meinen Spielen ist da nix zu finden.


 
Dann hör auf zu interpretieren und nimm einfach zur Kentniss, das EA die Dateizugriffe inzwischen bestätigt hat.
Was ist dran am Spyware-Vorwurf? - EA News


----------



## DonIggy (2. November 2011)

Scheiß drauf was origin macht, sie KÖNNEN tief in unsere Privatsphäre eingreifen und laut EULA haben sie immer noch das Recht dazu.
Nach deutschem Recht natürlich nicht und das ist der Knackpunkt. Ein Spiel mit Geschäftsbedingungen verkaufen welches gegen geltendes Recht verstößt muss unterbunden werden oder die EULA/AGB müssen geändert werden!


----------



## NuketheDuke (2. November 2011)

FranzMeier schrieb:


> Dann hör auf zu interpretieren und nimm einfach zur Kentniss, das EA die Dateizugriffe inzwischen bestätigt hat.
> Was ist dran am Spyware-Vorwurf? - EA News


Dein link ist richtig, deine  aussage ist falsch
"Dabei scannt Origin selbst nicht das Verzeichnis, und auf Informationen wird weder zugegriffen noch werden sie von der Software gesammelt oder gespeichert. Wir sind uns allerdings bewusst, dass dieser Vorgang zu Verunsicherung bei unseren Kunden geführt hat und werden unsere Software in künftigen Versionen entsprechend aktualisieren, um unnötige Abläufe auszuschließen."


----------



## Skaty12 (2. November 2011)

Wieso ist es so schwer, dieses Programm zu unterbinden wenn es tatsächlich gegen das Deutsche Recht verstößt? Wäre wieder irgendwo zu viel Sex im Spiel, kämen die ganzen "Schützer" und motzen wieder wie sonst was. Wenn es mal um das Wohl der Gamer geht sind die alle ganz ruhig -.-


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (2. November 2011)

FranzMeier schrieb:


> Dann hör auf zu interpretieren und nimm einfach zur Kentniss, das EA die Dateizugriffe inzwischen bestätigt hat.
> Was ist dran am Spyware-Vorwurf? - EA News


 
Hab ich was anderes gesagt, hab nur gesagt, dass Origin nur auf Pfade zugreift, die bei mir mit mit S:\ beginnen. Weder C:\ noch D:\ noch sonstwas.


----------



## FranzMeier (2. November 2011)

NuketheDuke schrieb:


> Dein link ist richtig, deine  aussage ist falsch "


 
Meine Aussage ist nicht falsch. EA hat bestätig daß ihre Software die Dateizugriffe auslöst. Damit ist die Behauptung die Videos seien Fälschungen widerlegt.


----------



## Viper0201 (2. November 2011)

wurzn schrieb:


> Hetzkampagnie. War so klar.
> Wiso mmo ohne spieler? Nur weil ein paar ganz schlaue den schrott glauben


Also jetzt mal ehrlich als diese Diskussion um Origin angefangen hat. War mir das alles ziemlich egal, ist es immer noch. Aber wenn dieses Thema jetzt schon im Fernsehen und der BILD-Zeitung breitgetreten wird. Dazu kommen noch diese 3000 1-Stern-Bewerter auf Amazon. 

Also ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen das einige auf SWTOR verzichten solange Origin als böses Progrämmchen gehandelt wird.


----------



## NuketheDuke (2. November 2011)

die zugriffe erfolgen über win7, das geht ja gar nicht anders und die dateien werden nicht geöffent oder ausgelesen... das ist ein großer unterschied! origin muss ja irgendwie den weg zum eigenen programmverzeichnis finden und ausserdem will ea offenbar prüfen, ob die installation manipuliert wurde. das hat mit spyware nix zu tun!


----------



## Basshinzu (2. November 2011)

Irokese95 schrieb:


> Ich find amüsant, wie sich (fast) jeder künstlich aufregt.
> Mal was anderes als Bf3 vs Mw3^^


 sprach der junge, der noch nicht mal volljährig ist.


----------



## X3niC (2. November 2011)

Basshinzu schrieb:


> sprach der junge, der noch nicht mal volljährig ist.


 Was hat Volljährig damit zu tun...?? Gibt glaube ich genug 16 jährige die vernünftiger sind als manch älterer....


----------



## masterkoron (2. November 2011)

Für SWTOR wird kein Origin benötigt. SWTOR kommt mit einem komplett eigenen Launcher der nichts mit Origin am Hut hat.


----------



## FranzMeier (2. November 2011)

NuketheDuke schrieb:


> die zugriffe erfolgen über win7, das geht ja gar nicht anders und die dateien werden nicht geöffent oder ausgelesen... das ist ein großer unterschied! origin muss ja irgendwie den weg zum eigenen programmverzeichnis finden und ausserdem will ea offenbar prüfen, ob die installation manipuliert wurde. das hat mit spyware nix zu tun!



Das die Dateien ausgelesen werden hat niemand behauptet. Zeig mir mal wo das behauptet wird. In den Videos die ich gesehen habe nicht. Im übrigen wird das auslesen von der Software "Origin" angestossen und nicht einfach so von Windows durchgeführt. Du sagst EA wolle prüfen ob die Installation manipuliert wurde. Das ist eine Annahme von dir. Man kann genauso annehmen EA wolle für In-Game Werbung prüfen welche Software ein Nutzer installiert hat um zielgerichter werben zu können.


----------



## JamesMark (2. November 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie ein Verbot für Magazine Tests bewusst gegen Geld zu pushen? Kann ja auch sein, dass Publisher extra dafür zahlen, dass solche Artikel verfasst werden?

Will hier jetzt niemanden angreifen, aber kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die gesamten Amazonbewertungen aus reinem Gruppendenken entstanden sind und alle Videos und sonstige Meinungen gefälscht sind?


----------



## xotoxic242 (2. November 2011)

DonIggy schrieb:


> Scheiß drauf was origin macht, sie KÖNNEN tief in unsere Privatsphäre eingreifen und laut EULA haben sie immer noch das Recht dazu.
> Nach deutschem Recht natürlich nicht und das ist der Knackpunkt. Ein Spiel mit Geschäftsbedingungen verkaufen welches gegen geltendes Recht verstößt muss unterbunden werden oder die EULA/AGB müssen geändert werden!


 

Sachma haste überhaupt gelesen was da oben steht? Sicher nicht oder?


Hoffe mal das beruhigt sich bald und einige schalten paar gramm Hirn dazu um mal wieder Objektives denken zu lernen.


----------



## Blasterishere (2. November 2011)

Ich find es echt höchst interessant wie sich alle Origin Kritiker jetzt mit diesem Artikel auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.
Ich würde auch nicht genannt werden wollen weil ich wüsste das die meisten Kritiker von Origin sowieso nicht drauf hören und mir dann zu hunderten bescheurte Emails schreiben würden.
Und worauf beziehen sich die Kritker? Auf Youtube-videos von irgendwelchen anonymen leuten die man nicht kennt, anderen hobby programm benutzer die ein Programm sehr schnell falsch interpretieren können und so weiter und sofort.
Klar die EULA müsste vllt auf deutsches Recht angepasst werden, aber Origin selbst ist keine Spyware und macht nichts falsches außer das was fast jedes Programm unter Windows macht, bzw zusätzlich md5-werte von eigenen games überprüfen, alles vollkommen in ordnung umd fehler zu behen und so weiter.
Ihr solltet mal aufwachen und nicht immer denken dass jeder hinter euren total lächerlich unwichten daten her ist und jeder euch ans leder will.


----------



## Irokese95 (2. November 2011)

Basshinzu schrieb:


> sprach der junge, der noch nicht mal volljährig ist.


Ich kenn genug *Volljährige* die das genau so sehen wie ich


----------



## FranzMeier (2. November 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Hoffe mal das beruhigt sich bald und einige schalten paar gramm Hirn dazu um mal wieder Objektives denken zu lernen.


Und du glaubst einfach so unbesehen was irgendwelche anonymen Quellen behaupten. Das die Videos gefälscht sind ist inzwischen ja bereits durch die neueste Stellungnahme von EA wiederlegt.


----------



## CJ18 (2. November 2011)

Ich habe das mit Origin jetzt mal eine weile Verfolgt und ich muss sagen das ich nichts dagegen habe das sie den Origin Ordner Sacannen oder schauen welchen Browser ich nutze oder welche seiten ich gerne aufrufe, denn jedes Freeware Programm oder Werbsite macht das heutzutage, aber wenn dann dreist behaubtet wird es diene zum Schutzt dann reicht es echt langsam mit diesen dummen lügen ich habe gestern und Vorgestern BF3 gespielt und bin schon etlichen Cheater untergekommen und man muss sich nur mal einige Bestimmte leute Ansehen denn ich will mal meinen eine K.D von 11 ist nicht so leicht erreichbar in 1h, und dann will ich mal wissen wo Origin da Arbeitet leistet, dann kommt noch dazu das sie ja unsere Daten "verkaufen" dann will ich aber auch was von dem Gewinn oder meinen die ich gebe denen dann noch später 15-20 € für lumpige DLC's? EA ist bei mir schon eine weile unten durch es hat schon damit mit Angefangen das sie ja der meinung sind ihre Server-Files für sich zu behalten um nur noch mehr Geld zu bekommen, ich finde es frech von denen, wenn sie schon so ein Bock mist machen dann sollten die Kunden wenigsten dafür auch angemessen behandelt werden und mann sollte mal seine versprechen einhalten und das dumme lügen lassen weil so gewinnen sie Kein Blumen Topf mehr.

Und hier noch 2 Bilder die Zeigen das Origin die ganze HDD durchsucht:

http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/6317/beweis1.png
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/878/beweis2j.png


Ich hätte noch mehr Bilder machen können aber das wären dann zu viele gewesen, achso ich hatte vergessen zu sagen das ich [ironie] ein super mega hacker bin der sein Anti Virus als Origin Tarnt [/ironie]


----------



## SchoPinator (2. November 2011)

Origin zieht wahrscheinlich nicht mehr als die diversen anderen Platformen. (steam,impulse und co.) Also ich kann die Panikmache nicht wirklich verstehen. Das bedeutet nicht das mir Origin gefällt, denn das Programm ist noch total unfertig und kann nicht mal ansatzweise mit Steam konkurrieren.


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (2. November 2011)

ja und schon rudern alle zurück, aber so leicht kommt EA nicht davon, denn sie können dementieren, wie sie wollen, so lange sie diese Software mit installieren:

ADDITIVE Software - Origin Datenanalyse, Grafiken, Impulsanalyse, Statistik, Kurvenanpassung für Wissenschaft, Ingenieurwesen

und welch Wunder, diese Software gibt es nur aus einem Grund, zum Erfassen von Daten

ich möchte mal das Programm sehen, das ebenfalls solche Software mit installiert, nämlich keine und somit sind die ganzen Ausreden, die jetzt kommen, auch totaler Humbug, egal, ob man nun alle User als dumm hinstellt oder das Videos/Bilder manipuliert worden sind.


----------



## Fischkop (2. November 2011)

SchoPinator schrieb:


> Origin zieht wahrscheinlich nicht mehr als die diversen anderen Platformen. (steam,impulse und co.) Also ich kann die Panikmache nicht wirklich verstehen. Das bedeutet nicht das mir Origin gefällt, denn das Programm ist noch total unfertig und kann nicht mal ansatzweise mit Steam konkurrieren.


 
Origin läuft aber besser als Steam zu seiner Anfangszeit, ich hatte jedenfalls noch kein Problem


----------



## Khaos (2. November 2011)

Wie´s einige Leute immernoch nicht begreifen. x)

Aber so ist das, in einer Welt, wo alle anderen ausnahmslos schlecht sind und nur man selber die absolute "Wahrheit" kennt und Erkenntnis besitzt. ^^ Jaja...


----------



## Olsen84 (2. November 2011)

Dass die "Read File" fehlt, hat ein User hier mehrmals seit der ersten Stunde geschrieben. Nur hats da irgendwie noch keiner wahrnehmen wollen. Und wenns um große Panikmache geht, sind Gamer ja bekanntlich die Bravehearts der Bevölkerung. Mal ist Massenmord in PC-Spielen Kunst (MW2), dann ist widerum jede Gewalt-Zensur Bevormundung des mündigen Bürgers und mit Origin erlebte der Ottonormalverbraucher die Stasi 2.0... Manchmal erkennt man ganz einfach, dass hier zu viele schon viel zu lange in ihren virtuellen Welten verkehren, statt sich das Leben jenseits ihrer 4 Wände anzusehen. Vorbestellt, abbestellt, nachgeforscht, eingeklagt, eingekauft und doch installiert. Ca. 90% aller Schreihälse wird sich in dieser Aneinanderreihung von Ereignissen wiedererkennen. In 2 Wochen redet kein Mensch mehr davon und wir sehen uns alle online wieder...


----------



## Blasterishere (2. November 2011)

CJ18 schrieb:


> Und hier noch 2 Bilder die Zeigen das Origin die ganze HDD durchsucht:
> 
> http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/6317/beweis1.png
> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/878/beweis2j.png
> ...


 Oh ganz schlimm!
Und wo werden die Inhalte der Date gelesen?


----------



## Khaos (2. November 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Ca. 90% aller Schreihälse wird sich in dieser Aneinanderreihung von Ereignissen wiedererkennen.


 
Das wird aber keiner zugeben, weil ALLE (!) IMMER (!) zu den restlichen 10% gehören, die eben echt trve sind. ^^


----------



## Olsen84 (2. November 2011)

Khaos schrieb:


> Das wird aber keiner zugeben, weil ALLE (!) IMMER (!) zu den restlichen 10% gehören, die eben echt trve sind. ^^


 
Ich frag mich in solchen Momenten immer, was die Bevölkerung dazu sagen würde, die von all dem gar nichts mitbekommt. Wenn ich mir die 40jährigen Bauarbeiter vor meiner Tür ansehe, die im Anschluss an ihre Arbeit nach Hause gehen, sich ihre Familie schnappen und sich nachmittags in ein Cafe setzen, um dort gemeinsam Zeit zu verbringen... die merken ja gar nicht, wie gefährlich die Welt ist. Die können ja gar nicht ahnen, dass ihnen EA auf den Fersen ist  Zum Glück haben sich da 2.000 Teenager auf Amazon verewigt, um die Welt zu retten.


----------



## Foxhound60 (2. November 2011)

Ich lach mich schlapp.
Was war als STEAM rauskamm, es wurde nur gelästert. Heute würde ich nicht mehr ohne Spielen (zwar nicht alles, aber vieles).
Und jetzt mit ORIGIN das selbe Lied. Zuerst Panik machen und dann macht das Programm auch nicht mehr als STEAM oder andere.
OK, ich persönlich finde STEAM auch besser, aber ORIGIN ist ja noch in der BETA und wird somit immer weiter Entwickelt.
Das thema EA finde ich auch zum lachen. Da behaupten einige das EA die Entwickler wie DICE oder Crytek unterdücke oder sonst was.
Erstens, Crytek ist selbständig und gehört nicht EA, denn die machen jetzt Homefront 2 für THQ, also lassen die sich nichts sagen wie
sie ein Spiel entwickeln sollen.
Zweitens, gehört zwar DICE EA aber, Battlefield gehört DICE aus ende, die geben die Serie nicht her.
Drittens, was ist mit Activision, die kaufen sich einfach die serie Call of Duty von Infinity Ward und quetschen sie aus wie eine Zitrone
bis kein tropfen mehr drinnen ist, findet ihr das etwa besser? Ich auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## CJ18 (2. November 2011)

Das ist doch gut das sie KEINE Privaten Daten lesen aber wenn sie schon den PC scannen frag ich mich warum es noch immer Cheater gibt da Origin ja so gut deren Cheats erkennt.


----------



## Raen (2. November 2011)

"Durch diese Anschuldigungen geraten nicht nur die Download-Plattform und Battlefield 3 in die Kritik, auch der gute Ruf von Electronic Arts steht auf dem Spiel."
Also dieser Satz hat mir besonders gut gefallen


----------



## MChief0815 (2. November 2011)

EULA verstößt gegen Deutsches Recht -> Korrekt
Daten werden verkauft -> Korrekt, finde ich aber bald schon normal. Schaut euch nur Facebook an
Komplette Festplatte wird gescannt -> Korrekt. Na und? Das machen viele Programme, auch Steam, wenn man ein steamfremdes Spiel hinzufügen will oder wo meint ihr bekommt das die ganzen Anwendungen in der Liste her?
Dateien werden gelesen oder versendet -> Falsch, es wird keine Lesemethode ausgeführt.

Das mit der EULA kann ich zustimmen. Sowas sollte vor Release schon geklärt werden.
Aber das mit dem Ausspionieren der Daten ist Humbug.


----------



## totman (2. November 2011)

Raen schrieb:


> "Durch diese Anschuldigungen geraten nicht nur die Download-Plattform und Battlefield 3 in die Kritik, auch der gute Ruf von Electronic Arts steht auf dem Spiel."
> Also dieser Satz hat mir besonders gut gefallen



Da musste ich auch gerade etwas schmunzeln


----------



## JamesMark (2. November 2011)

Gut dann bestelle ich jetzt mal BF3 bei Amazon...


----------



## floknock (2. November 2011)

Also wenn es stimmt was in diesem Artikel geschrieben wird und es nur eine Panikmache mit Origin ist, ist es kaum verwünderlichd as die Medien sich nicht mit Fifa, sondern erst mit Battlefield drauf gestürzt haben, von wegen Killerspiel und so.


----------



## FranzMeier (2. November 2011)

floknock schrieb:


> Also wenn es stimmt was in diesem Artikel geschrieben wird und es nur eine Panikmache mit Origin ist, ist es kaum verwünderlichd as die Medien sich nicht mit Fifa, sondern erst mit Battlefield drauf gestürzt haben, von wegen Killerspiel und so.


 
Panikmache war das sicherlich nicht - auch wenn unklar ist was origin.exe auf dem PC genau macht - Die Nutzungsbedinungen die Origin die Rechte für einen Komplettscan des Systems und dessen personenbezogene Auswertungen einräumen sind ja real.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (2. November 2011)

Alle redeten darüber, was Origin hätte machen können, was es allerdings nicht tut. Nun wurde eingedämmt, und geklärt, dass es das nicht tut und nicht tuen darf, also wo ist das Problem?

EA, das war ein Schuss ins Knie, hättet ihr das vorher so veröffentlicht, wäre das niemals so eskaliert.


----------



## 5h4d0w (2. November 2011)

meine fresse, leute hier sind wirklich unheimlich begierig darauf jeden mist, den sie hören, zu schlucken.
origin scannt sehr wohl private daten! scheint mir eher so als wär diese tolle quelle, die pc-games hat, unfähig.
siehe hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lGUOFjMuQA


----------



## CyrionXS (2. November 2011)

Man bewertet eine Sache extrem negativ trotz vollständig fehlender Kenntnis über diese.
Man gibt vor, die persönlichen Rechte und der Konsument selbst werden geschädigt, aufgrund von Vermutungen.
Und jeder plappert nach wie ein aufgeschrecktes Hühnchen.

Soetwas bezeichnet man im allgemeinen eben doch als Panikmache.

@5h4d0w 
das steht doch oben drin?
"Der virenscanner wurde einfach in Origin umbenannt und bekam das logo. das ist nicht schwer. Das bekommst auch du hin.
Aber wahr was du sagst, "Leute" sind heiss drauf jeden unsinn zu schlucken den sie lesen.
Dich eingeschlossen.

@franzmaier
Man sollte auch mal lesen was im Artikel steht bevor man postest, ein komplettscan ist NICHT real, warum behauptest du sowas? Oben steht das Gegenteil, und selber hast du noch keinen komplettscan bei dir gesehen, oder?

Ich verteidige Origin nicht, Ich hasse es, zumal es absolut unnötig hineinforciert wurde und verbuggt ist.
Diese meinung vertrete ich aber aus Empirismus


Der Effekt dagegen, dass man "wissen",das man aus Medien bekommt nachlallt und dieses auf einmal für Wahr deklariert, nennt man Medienhörigkeit.

Willst du wirklich dazugehören?


----------



## Irokese95 (2. November 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich in solchen Momenten immer, was die Bevölkerung dazu sagen würde, die von all dem gar nichts mitbekommt. Wenn ich mir die 40jährigen Bauarbeiter vor meiner Tür ansehe, die im Anschluss an ihre Arbeit nach Hause gehen, sich ihre Familie schnappen und sich nachmittags in ein Cafe setzen, um dort gemeinsam Zeit zu verbringen... die merken ja gar nicht, wie gefährlich die Welt ist. Die können ja gar nicht ahnen, dass ihnen EA auf den Fersen ist  Zum Glück haben sich da 2.000 Teenager auf Amazon verewigt, um die Welt zu retten.



Bester Beitrag ever xD


----------



## Worrel (2. November 2011)

> Zwar durchlaufe Origin beim Start alle Ordner und Unterordner des Pfades  "C:\ProgramData", das sei allerdings nicht ungewöhnlich, schließlich  müsse Origin stets prüfen, ob sich unter diesem Pfad noch die  Konfigurationsdatei befindet."


Andere Firmen (zB Blizard Entertainment) nennen ihre Unterordner in \ProgramData eindeutig, damit sie sie nachher wiederfinden.
EA scannt aber alle? Wieso? 
Und wieso liegen die Konfigurationsdateien nicht im Spiele Ordner? oder unter "Eigene Dateien"?


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (2. November 2011)

für alle, die dem Artikel glauben, hier ein Auszug aus den Datenschutzbedingungen von EA, die auch in der EULA verlinkt sind:



> A.    Welche Arten von nicht-personenbezogenen Daten werden von EA erfasst?
> 
> Wenn  Sie EA Online- und Mobil-Produkte und -Dienste nutzen oder unsere    Spiele auf Ihrem  PC oder Spielsystem spielen, erfassen wir    möglicherweise bestimmte, nicht-personenbezogene demographische Daten,    einschließlich Geschlecht, Postleitzahl, Daten über Ihren Rechner, Ihre    Hardware, Software, Plattform, Spielsystem, Medien, mobiles Gerät,    einschließlich Geräte-IDs, Ereignisdaten,  Internet Protocol    (IP)-Adresse, Netzwerk-Media Access Control (MAC)-Adresse und    Verbindung. Wir erfassen außerdem andere nicht-personenbezogene Daten    wie z.B. Benutzername, Benutzer-ID oder Persona, Nutzung von Funktionen,    Spielstatistiken, Punktzahlen und Leistungen, Benutzerranglisten und    Klickpfade sowie andere Angaben, die Sie möglicherweise bei Umfragen    über Ihre Kontoeinstellungen und Online-Profile wie beispielsweise    Freunde-Listen oder Käufe machen. Im Rahmen von Markt- und    demographischen Studien und/oder Daten erhalten wir  möglicherweise auch    von Dritten entweder nicht-personenbezogene Daten oder öffentlich    zugängliche Informationen, die wir zur Ergänzung der unmittelbar von    Ihnen zur Verfügung gestellten personenbezogenen Daten nutzen.
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://tos.ea.com/legalapp/WEBPRIVACY/US/de/PC/


----------



## CyrionXS (2. November 2011)

Du postest wirklich einen Link vom 25 JANUAR 2011?!
Are you serious?

Hier die aktuelle Eula
http://store.origin.com/store/eade/de_DE/html/pbPage.EULA_DE

Darin steht nichts von dem unten geschriebenen Zeugs.
Aber ich wette dir war klar, dass die Eula uralt ist.
Darum bist du jetzt offiziell auch ein Troll


----------



## phifi (2. November 2011)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> meine fresse, leute hier sind wirklich unheimlich begierig darauf jeden mist, den sie hören, zu schlucken.
> origin scannt sehr wohl private daten! scheint mir eher so als wär diese tolle quelle, die pc-games hat, unfähig.
> siehe hier: Origin von EA durchwühlt medizinischen Dateien und Chatprotokolle. - YouTube


 
Finden Sie es nicht etwas naiv, ein Youtube Video als Beweis herzunehmen? Es ist nun wirklich keine Kunst, ein Logo und einen Namen einer Datei auszutauschen.


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (2. November 2011)

ok, dann haben sie es geändert, was aber nicht geändert wurde, ist das Programm Origin 8.5, was man ja installieren muss und dieses Programm ist einzig und allein zum Sammeln von Daten erstellt wurden

PS: die EULA von FIFA 12 verweist im übrigen immer noch auf den von mir angegebenen Link, das mal zum Thema "Troll"


----------



## windelfried (2. November 2011)

Aha ein getarnter EA Mitarbeiter kommt zum Schluss dass alles ganz easy und harmlos ist.

Bei mir ging der Upload minutenlang auf 100% - was hat den Origin so lange nach Hause telefoniert ? 
Bei mir kommt ORIGIN nicht mehr auf die Platte.

Ihr könnt ja der "zugespielten Mail" Vertrauen schenken ! - Ich tue es nicht - ich würde "zugespielte Mails" nicht einmal öffnen, sondern sofort in den Spamfolder schieben ...

Mag sein dass ich Gespenster sehe, aber was würdet ihr anstelle von EA machen um die Wogen zu glätten ?


----------



## FranzMeier (2. November 2011)

phifi schrieb:


> Finden Sie es nicht etwas naiv, ein Youtube Video als Beweis herzunehmen? Es ist nun wirklich keine Kunst, ein Logo und einen Namen einer Datei auszutauschen.


 
Dann prüfen Sie die Vorwürfe doch einfach selbst, indem sie Process Monitor herunterladen. Im übrigen - wie auch im Artikel steht - EA hat die Dateizugriffe bestätigt und eine Erklärung dazu abgegeben. Die anonymen Fälschungsvorwürfe sind damit bereits von EA selbst widerlegt.


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Dass die "Read File" fehlt, hat ein User hier mehrmals seit der ersten Stunde geschrieben.


Ja ...


----------



## Prog (2. November 2011)

Ich finde es lachhaft wie hier wieder alles verharmlost wird! Lest ihr eigentlich eure News bevor ihr sie postet? Dieser Artikel ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für die Gamer-Szene!

Aber die Schafe fressen ja alles, was ihnen vorgesetzt wird. Nun kippt wieder die Stimmung und Origin ist supi. Mein Gott, kein Wunder, dass hier mal ein gewisser Österreicher zu so viel Macht kam!


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2011)

Prog schrieb:


> ...Aber die Schafe fressen ja alles, was ihnen vorgesetzt wird. Nun kippt wieder die Stimmung und Origin ist supi. Mein Gott, kein Wunder, dass hier mal ein gewisser Österreicher zu so viel Macht kam!


Gehen einem die Argumente aus ... kommt Hitler ins Spiel. Schön. 

Wie wärs mit nachdenken, dann schreiben, nochmal denken und dann posten? Hier freut sich kaum jemand über Origin, es geht darum, dass die *unwahre* Aussagen korrigiert werden. Egal ob diese aus Dummheit, Unwissend oder Vorsatz getroffen wurden. 

Ich z.B. find die AGBs von Origin absolut falsch & drei Schritte in die falsche Richtung. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das Berichte über Datenklau, in Verbindung mit bestimmten Tools als Beweis, falsch sind. 

Darauf hab ich seit der ersten Minute hingewiesen ... jeder der ein wenig technisches Verständnis hat und bereits einmal ein Programm in seinem Leben geschrieben hat ( Hello World in QBasic zählt nicht dazu  ) hätte sowas sofort bemerkt. Trotzdem haben sich die ganzen Unwissenden & dummen Schafe ( deine Worte ) darauf gestürzt ohne das zu hinterfragen.

Gratulation ... wenn du auch dazu gehörst.


----------



## CyrionXS (2. November 2011)

Ich finde es lachhaft, dass du das Schaaf der ersten Stunde warst, in der Jeder Origin verteufelt hat.
Anstatt aber jetzt zu differenzieren, bleibst du lieber auf deiner ersten Meinung sitzen, komme was wolle.

Sicher, Origin ist schrott, aber es gibt schlimmeres.
E-Personalausweis. Facebook


----------



## doomkeeper (2. November 2011)

alles nur kosmetik 

ea hat schon längst den vogel abgeschossen weil sie es zugegeben haben.
sie haben zwar nicht zugegeben dass das programm wie wild überall rumscannt (natürlich nicht immer)
aber sie haben zugegeben dass origin auch außerhalb von origin seine arme rausfährt.

und darum geht das ganze.

außerdem sollen sie jetz nicht mit cheater daherkommen, weil dann hat punkbuster
keine berechtigung mehr.

statt einfach origin zu entschärfen und vll paar hunterttausend (oder mehr?) käufer mehr zu bekommen,
wird eine erklärung abgegeben dass origin harmlos sei.
ein publisher der zuerst rein gar nix zu diesem thema sagen wollte ja sogar davon WISSEN wollte,
aber erst jetzt irgendwelche Rechtfertigungen aussprechen, zeigt wie lernresistent die ganze geschichte verläuft.

solang es nicht für steam angeboten wird (wo origin keine pflicht mehr sein wird)
bleibt battlefield 3 im regal stehen.

so geht man nicht mit potentiellen kunden um. 
etwas kontrolle - ok.
zu viel kontrolle - ne ne


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (2. November 2011)

> Sicher, Origin ist schrott, aber es gibt schlimmeres.
> E-Personalausweis. Facebook



Vergleiche, wie im Kindergarten, unfassbar, fehlt nur noch, das man den Bundestrojaner auch so harmlos findet

den E-Personalausweis kann ich haben, muss ich aber nicht, zudem kann man selbst entscheiden, was dort alles frei geschaltet und genutzt wird
auf Facebook kann man das öffentlich machen, was man selbst für richtig hält, man hat die freie Auswahl

Origin erfasst meine Daten ungefragt und zwar auch noch so, das es nicht in jedem Fall nachvollziehbar ist, was alles abgefragt/gespeichert wird, aus welchem Grund dies geschieht und was mit den gesammelten Daten letztlich passiert, selbst bei Facebook weiß man das


----------



## windelfried (2. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... jeder der ein wenig technisches Verständnis hat und bereits einmal ein Programm in seinem Leben geschrieben hat ( Hello World in QBasic zählt nicht dazu  ) hätte sowas sofort bemerkt.


 
So ein Schwachsinn - ich programmiere beruflich sogar Hardwaretreiber - fummle in der Registry herum - und das schon seit über 20 Jahren .... und daher kann ich dir 100%-ig sagen, das jeder PC auspioniert werden kann und auch wird, und minutenlange Uploads ein klares Indiz dafür sind. Ich zocke seit Doom1 - und habe schon zig Spiele installiert - das hier was nicht stimmt war mir sofort klar und habe die Installation auch sofort abgebrochen ... noch kein Spiel ( und auch nicht STEAM) hat es nötig so viele Daten hochzuladen !!!

Was genau ORIGIN nach Hause schickt kann ich allerdings nicht sagen - ich kann nur hoffen das es keine privaten Daten sind.
Aber was sind jetzt genau private Daten ? Ist wohl eine Definitionssache ...

ORIGIN kommt mir nicht mehr auf den Rechner ... es sei denn eine öffentliche Stelle - und keine zugespielte Mail bestätigt das alle i.O. ist.
Bin mal gespannt wie das hier weitergeht ... ist ja bessser als ein Krimi ... Ich wünsch Dir volle Server ...
Basta ...


----------



## ELECTROSYN (2. November 2011)

Prog schrieb:


> Ich finde es lachhaft wie hier wieder alles verharmlost wird! Lest ihr eigentlich eure News bevor ihr sie postet? Dieser Artikel ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für die Gamer-Szene!
> 
> Aber die Schafe fressen ja alles, was ihnen vorgesetzt wird. Nun kippt wieder die Stimmung und Origin ist supi. Mein Gott, kein Wunder, dass hier mal ein gewisser Österreicher zu so viel Macht kam!


 
“As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches one.”

Wie kommst du dazu, hier so eine Frechheit zu posten?


----------



## CyrionXS (2. November 2011)

Update 02.11.2011 01:53 Uhr (Computerbase)

"In einer weiteren Stellungnahme wird nun von Seiten EAs auf den aus der Community kommenden Vorwurf eingegangen, dass Origin de facto Spyware sei. Darin wird verlautbart, dass dem nicht so sei. Das, was von Usern als Scan wahrgenommen wird, liege an folgender Konstellation: Origin wird mit Administratorrechten ausgeführt, damit es in der Lage ist Updates installieren zu können. Genau das würde laut Statement dann dazu führen, dass Windows-eigene Routinen auf alle Daten in „einem Verzeichnis“ zugreifen würden, wodurch der Eindruck eines Scans entstehen könne."

Zwar fehlt hier eine eindeutige technische Vorgangsbeschreibung, trotzalledem kann man einige Vorwürfe nun relativieren. (Ob EA in dieser Stellungnahme nun gelogen hat, und sich somit noch mehr unnötigen Ärger einhandeln würde, kann ja jeder für sich beurteilen.)
Ich Möchte jetzt nicht nochmal die Diskussion um Spyware anfachen, aber vielleicht sollte man sich doch überlegen, ob nicht manchmal der Schein unseren Vorurteilen zu mehr verhilft, als die Wirklichkeit hergibt.


----------



## CyrionXS (2. November 2011)

Andy-Fifaplanet schrieb:


> Vergleiche, wie im Kindergarten, unfassbar, fehlt nur noch, das man den Bundestrojaner auch so harmlos findet
> 
> den E-Personalausweis kann ich haben, muss ich aber nicht, zudem kann man selbst entscheiden, was dort alles frei geschaltet und genutzt wird
> auf Facebook kann man das öffentlich machen, was man selbst für richtig hält, man hat die freie Auswahl
> ...


Du vergleichst Origin mit dem Bundestrojaner? und bezeichnest meine Vergleiche aus dem Kindergarten?

1. Und du kannst nicht entscheiden, ob du Origin haben kannst, oder nicht? Lehne es ab 
2. Hat dein E-Personalausweis mal eine Lücke, geht jeder damit einkaufen, Verträge unterzeichnen, deine Identität sträflich ausnutzen. Das finde ich um einiges fataler als...Origin. Siehe CCC und E-Perso. Ist ein alter hut, das Ding wurde lange vor Veröffentlichung geknackt.
3. Auf Facebook war oft genug auch so alles öffentlich einsehbar! Zudem wird nichts gelöscht, was je einmal eingetragen worden ist. Dies sind persönliche Daten, über DICH deine Familie, deinen Beruf, nicht einfach deine Hardware. Da gibts keine "freie Auswahl" nicht einmal deinen Account kannst du vollständig löschen, nur deaktivieren.

Und was Origin erfasst, ist dir nicht klar, im gegenteil zu dem was Facebook (nämlich alles) speichert.
Glaubst du nicht? Bitte schön.
http://gutjahr.biz/blog/2011/09/facebook-so-holst-du-dir-deine-daten/
Einige die es getestet haben, bekamen an die 1200 PDF seiten an Daten über sich zugeschickt.
Aber ich glaube du wirst Facebook weiternutzen, weil der Kosten-nutzen Faktor hier eine Rolle spielt.

Vielleicht frisst der Bauer ja nur was er kennt, 
Oder du biegst dir deine Wahrheiten einfach deiner Willkür gemäß zusammen.
So viel zum Kindergartenvergleich, den Du vortrefflich untermauert hast.


----------



## 5h4d0w (2. November 2011)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> @5h4d0w
> das steht doch oben drin?
> "Der virenscanner wurde einfach in Origin umbenannt und bekam das logo. das ist nicht schwer. Das bekommst auch du hin.
> Aber wahr was du sagst, "Leute" sind heiss drauf jeden unsinn zu schlucken den sie lesen.
> Dich eingeschlossen.


 
bei wem ist es naheliegender, dass er die wahrheit sagt? einem magazin, dass zB nach der desastroesen rage-veroeffentlichung den marketing-arm von id dargestellt hat und keine beweise bringt oder jemandem, der ein video bietet? auch wenn man so ein video leicht faelschen kann, seh ich bei diesem typ weniger motivation zu luegen als bei pc games, die sich bereits hie und da als merkwuerdig parteiisch erwiesen haben.
aber ja, nach diesem hin und her ist es wohl sinnvoll das selber zu pruefen. ich persoenlich werde mir origin garnicht erst installieren, aber ein arbeitskollege, der es bereits hat, wird es hoffentlich testen. das witzige ist natuerlich... selbst FALLS es sich herausstellt, dass tatsaechlich so einiges gescannt wird, wuerde es dank dieser nachricht wohl niemand glauben, der es nicht selber gesehn hat. also... leute, prueft selber!


----------



## CyrionXS (2. November 2011)

Dann mach es doch.
Du glaubst wirklich jemand würde nicht lügen, um ein Feuer anzuheizen? Die Trollkultur existiert wohl erst seit gestern.
Und selbst wenn er nicht lügt, was er da rausinterpretiert muss nicht mit der Wahrheit zusammenfallen.

Informier dich mal über Scheinkorrelationen.

Dass Leute nicht sofort alles glauben, was vom Himmel fällt (youtube, DAS Portal der Seriösität), scheint in deinen Augen vielleicht falsch  zu sein, in meinen ist das der Unterschied zur hörigkeit  (gegenüber wem auch immer)


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (2. November 2011)

> Und du kannst nicht entscheiden, ob du Origin haben kannst, oder nicht? Lehne es ab



lehne ich es ab, kann ich die Software nicht nutzen, somit ist es nicht freiwillig, sondern Zwang



> Hat dein E-Personalausweis mal eine Lücke, geht jeder damit einkaufen,  Verträge unterzeichnen, deine Identität sträflich ausnutzen. Das finde  ich um einiges fataler als...Origin. Siehe CCC und E-Perso. Ist ein  alter hut, das Ding wurde lange vor Veröffentlichung geknackt.



du selbst entscheidest doch, was du frei schalten willst, wenn nichts, dann nutzt du ihn als ganz normalen Personalausweis (mehr braucht man eh nicht) 



> Auf Facebook war oft genug auch so alles öffentlich einsehbar! Zudem  wird nichts gelöscht, was je einmal eingetragen worden ist. Dies sind  persönliche Daten, über DICH deine Familie, deinen Beruf, nicht einfach  deine Hardware. Da gibts keine "freie Auswahl" nicht einmal deinen  Account kannst du vollständig löschen, nur deaktivieren.



jeder weiß, das Facebook ein weltweites, öffentliches Netzwerk ist und sie können nur das speichern, was ich ihnen zur Verfügung stelle
ich habe auch ein Konto dort, es enthält meinen Namen, aber keine Adresse, Beruf, Familie, keine privaten Bilder usw und das war meine freie Entscheidung



> Und was Origin erfasst, ist dir nicht klar, im gegenteil zu dem was Facebook (nämlich alles) speichert.
> Vielleicht frisst der Bauer ja nur was er kennt,
> Oder du biegst dir deine Wahrheiten einfach deiner Willkür gemäß zusammen.
> So viiel zum Kindergartenvergleich, den Du vortrefflich untermauert hast.



ach, du weißt also ganz genau, auf was Origin zugreift und welche Daten von der Software Origin 8.5 erhoben und gespeichert werden?
bist ein PC Genie, oder?
ich an deiner Stelle würde mal Google öffnen (ja, die speichern auch Daten^^) und dort Origin suchen, da landest du nämlich auch bei der besagten Software und vielleicht schaffst du es ja sogar, mit "deiner" Wahrheit den Sinn der Software heraus zu finden, die sicherlich, nach deiner Auffassung, nichts mit dem Erfassen von Daten zu tun hat

ich bleibe jedenfalls bei meiner Meinung: ORIGIN, nein DANKE!


----------



## Peter23 (2. November 2011)

Andy-Fifaplanet schrieb:


> lehne ich es ab, kann ich die Software nicht nutzen, somit ist es nicht freiwillig, sondern Zwang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMFG 
Was hast du als mit deinem Origin 8.5? Das hat nichts mit dem Origin von EA zu tun!

MEIN GOTT!


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (2. November 2011)

Peter23 schrieb:


> OMFG
> Was hast du als mit deinem Origin 8.5? Das hat nichts mit dem Origin von EA zu tun!
> 
> MEIN GOTT!


 
ach ja, dann schau halt mal nach, welche Origin Software bei dir installiert ist


----------



## Peter23 (2. November 2011)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> bei wem ist es naheliegender, dass er die wahrheit sagt? einem magazin, dass zB nach der desastroesen rage-veroeffentlichung den marketing-arm von id dargestellt hat und keine beweise bringt oder jemandem, der ein video bietet? auch wenn man so ein video leicht faelschen kann, seh ich bei diesem typ weniger motivation zu luegen als bei pc games, die sich bereits hie und da als merkwuerdig parteiisch erwiesen haben.
> aber ja, nach diesem hin und her ist es wohl sinnvoll das selber zu pruefen. ich persoenlich werde mir origin garnicht erst installieren, aber ein arbeitskollege, der es bereits hat, wird es hoffentlich testen. das witzige ist natuerlich... selbst FALLS es sich herausstellt, dass tatsaechlich so einiges gescannt wird, wuerde es dank dieser nachricht wohl niemand glauben, der es nicht selber gesehn hat. also... leute,* prueft selber!*



Habe ich gemacht,
Origin ist im Ordner "Programme" und "Origin" aktiv.
Von daher alles heiße Luft.


----------



## Sirius89 (2. November 2011)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht,
> Origin ist im Ordner "Programme" und "Origin" aktiv.
> Von daher alles heiße Luft.


 

Wie lang haste laufen lassen?

Hab von einem gehört das er es nen paar Stunden laufen ließ das Programm und gerade wo er dachte "nö,also dieses Origin macht doch gar nüscht" hats angefangen verschiedene Sachen zu scannen.

Kann dir nich sagen ob das wahr oder falsch is aber ich werd mir dieses Programm auch ma saugen jetzt ma zu schauen ob Origin wirklich alles durchwühlt.Nen paar Stunden laufen lassen sollte ja wohl nen Ergebnis bringen.


----------



## Peter23 (2. November 2011)

Andy-Fifaplanet schrieb:


> ach ja, dann schau halt mal nach, welche Origin Software bei dir installiert ist


 
Bei mir ist die Online Plattform Origin von EA installiert. 

Warum du ständig die  "Data Analysis and Graphing Software" ein Programm um Daten graphisch darzustellen von Hersteller "Origin Lab"  ins Feld führst, ist mir nicht ganz klar. 

Oder glaubst du wirklich das sind die gleichen Programme

Cool das ich mit BF3 ein 1300€ Programm mitgeliefert bekommen habe.

Origin 8.5, Einzelplatz


----------



## Peter23 (2. November 2011)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Wie lang haste laufen lassen?
> 
> Hab von einem gehört das er es nen paar Stunden laufen ließ das Programm und gerade wo er dachte "nö,also dieses Origin macht doch gar nüscht" hats angefangen verschiedene Sachen zu scannen.
> 
> Kann dir nich sagen ob das wahr oder falsch is aber ich werd mir dieses Programm auch ma saugen jetzt ma zu schauen ob Origin wirklich alles durchwühlt.Nen paar Stunden laufen lassen sollte ja wohl nen Ergebnis bringen.


 

Irgendwie hat es jeder "bei einem Freund" oder auf Youtube gesehen (was wahrscheinlich dasselbe ist)

Wer hat denn wirklich Beweise, dass auf seinem PC private Daten geöffnet oder gesendet wurden?

Aber JEDER muss seinen Senf dazu geben, damit meine ich nicht dich sondern alle die aufgrund eines (gefakten) Youtube Videos reden als würden sie über Fakten sprechen.


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (2. November 2011)

> Oder glaubst du wirklich das sind die gleichen Programme



oder glaubst du wirklich, das man sich den Namen für ein 1.300 Euro Programm nicht schützen lässt, zumal ja mit dem Spiel auch noch zufällig eine Programmversion Origin 8.5 installiert wird

sind ein bisschen viel Zufälle, oder?


----------



## Khaos (2. November 2011)

Andy-Fifaplanet schrieb:


> oder glaubst du wirklich, das man sich den Namen für ein 1.300 Euro Programm nicht schützen lässt, zumal ja mit dem Spiel auch noch zufällig eine Programmversion Origin 8.5 installiert wird
> 
> sind ein bisschen viel Zufälle, oder?


 
Lol Alter, langsam drehst du wirklich ab. Du merkst es echt nicht mehr, oder?
Mein Origin hat Versionsnummer 8.3.1.9 
Was ist jetzt mit deiner witzigen "Theorie" ?


----------



## Peter23 (2. November 2011)

Andy-Fifaplanet schrieb:


> oder glaubst du wirklich, das man sich den Namen für ein 1.300 Euro Programm nicht schützen lässt, zumal ja mit dem Spiel auch noch zufällig eine Programmversion Origin 8.5 installiert wird
> 
> sind ein bisschen viel Zufälle, oder?


 
Oh mein Gott mir fehlen echt die Worte. Bist du ein Troll oder glaubst du wirklich das es sich um ein identisches Programm handelt?

Also das ist echt der Knaller.

P.S. Das ist bestimmt das selbe Origin das die Ultima Rollenspiele herstellt gelle?


----------



## Chronik (2. November 2011)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> ich werd mir dieses Programm auch ma saugen jetzt ma zu schauen ob Origin wirklich alles durchwühlt.Nen paar Stunden laufen lassen sollte ja wohl nen Ergebnis bringen.


Mach dann Report (hier)!!!


----------



## CyrionXS (2. November 2011)

Andy-Fifaplanet schrieb:


> lehne ich es ab, kann ich die Software nicht nutzen, somit ist es nicht freiwillig, sondern Zwang


 Unsinn, keiner zwingt dich zuzustimmen oder Origin zu nutzen/BF3 zu spielen.



> jeder weiß, das Facebook ein weltweites, öffentliches Netzwerk ist und sie können nur das speichern, was ich ihnen zur Verfügung stelle.


Ja, Cookies sind das Wort.
Und die speichern wo wann und bei wem du auf welcher Seite warst. Das in Verbindung mit deinem Namen reicht.
Finde ich super konsequent, dass du Dinge, die du gerne nutzt nicht gleichwertig vergleichst.



> ach, du weißt also ganz genau, auf was Origin zugreift und welche Daten von der Software Origin 8.5 erhoben und gespeichert werden?
> bist ein PC Genie, oder?


Wenn Origin nur auf Programme und den Origin ordner zugreift, was ersichtlich ist und der Kollege unter mir bestätigt hat, kann ich davon ausgehen, was es NICHT scannt. Das reicht mir erstmal.



> ich an deiner Stelle würde mal Google öffnen (ja, die speichern auch Daten^^)


 Was ich vorher geschrieben habe, du liest aber schon mit , oder?


> ich bleibe jedenfalls bei meiner Meinung: ORIGIN, nein DANKE!


 
Stimmt, egal was kommt, sieht man. Im allgemeinen als festgefahrene Meinung und Ignoranz bezeichnet.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2011)

Zwischen mir und EA ist das Tischtuch jedenfalls endgültig zerschnitten. Ich glaub dem Verein kein Wort mehr und werd auch ab jetzt in den nächsten Monaten kein Spiel mehr kaufen, auf dem nur ein EA Logo zu sehen ist. Klar, tuts mir leid, um solche Entwickler wie bei Mass Effect 3 z.B., aber Strafe muss sein. Sie meinen, sie ändern einfach die Eulas so, dass alles noch schwammiger und undurchsichtiger ist, ohne Entschuldigung und meinen, alles wäre wieder gut und paletti? Nein, so geht das im Leben nicht. Die sind bei mir unten durch.
Und die Kritiker sollten sich auch nicht lumpen lassen und weiter Dampf machen!


----------



## Peter23 (2. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Zwischen mir und EA ist das Tischtuch jedenfalls endgültig zerschnitten. Ich glaub dem Verein kein Wort mehr und werd auch ab jetzt in den nächsten Monaten kein Spiel mehr kaufen, auf dem nur ein EA Logo zu sehen ist. Klar, tuts mir leid, um solche Entwickler wie bei Mass Effect 3 z.B., aber Strafe muss sein. Sie meinen, sie ändern einfach die Eulas so, dass alles noch schwammiger und undurchsichtiger ist, ohne Entschuldigung und meinen, alles wäre wieder gut und paletti? Nein, so geht das im Leben nicht. Die sind bei mir unten durch.
> Und die Kritiker sollten sich auch nicht lumpen lassen und weiter Dampf machen!


 
Für was soll sich EA bei dir entschuldigen? Für ein gefaktes Youtube Video?


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2011)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Für was soll sich EA bei dir entschuldigen? Für ein gefaktes Youtube Video?


 
Oh Mann, ihr lasst euch so leicht manipulieren, in dem sie einfach sagen, das war gelogen, obwohl sie keinen Gegenbeweis bringen? Ich hab genau gesehen, wie Origin z.B. bei mir in der Registry rumgepfuscht hat und anscheinend schauen wollte, ob meine Spiele auch wirklich Original sind, bzw. ich einen Originalkey besitze.
Das Programm war definitiv nicht nur in seinem Ordner drin, sondern guckt überall herum. Und das finde ich einfach unverschämt.


----------



## Khaos (2. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> und anscheinend


 

Du weißt es also selber nicht genau? Von dir kommt auch nur das typische "scheinbar"-Gehype. 

Ausserdem kann man deinen ersten Satz auch einfach umkehren:
Oh Mann, ihr lasst euch so leicht manipulieren, in dem sie einfach sagen, das war gelogen, obwohl sie keinen Gegenbeweis bringen? 

Ersetze man EA durch Youtube-Video-Leute, hat man genau den gleichen Effekt. 


Gehörst du auch zu den Leuten, die sich nach einem Vortrag wundern, warum sie Punktabzug bekommen, weil sie Wikipedia als Quelle benützten?


----------



## doomkeeper (2. November 2011)

mein gott jungs und mädels. was streitet ihr immer noch
was bei wem origin so scannt.

ich sags nochmal. nur weil jetzt hier ein paar aus dem forum kurz nen scan
anschmeissen und sofort ergebnisse sehen wollen bzw. sehen heißt es noch lange nicht dass es bei euch in diesem moment zuschnappt.

origin nutzen momentan millionen. auch wenn nur bei einem einzigem user Origin die arme
weiterausstreckt (als eigentlich erlaubt)
gehört das programm verboten.
da leider .
. 1 EA nicht mehr vertrauenswürdig ist
. 2 EA eigentlich selbst zugegeben bzw. bekannt gemacht hat dass sie so ziemlich nach allem
möglichen ab und zu mal scannen dürfen, werden und wollen.
. 3 EA dieses problem schon längst aus der welt schaffen könnte wenn sie diese "überwachung" komplett
wegmachen würden und die fans und käufer beruhigen und einen schritt auf "kundenfreundlichkeit" eingehen,
stattdessen liefern sie sich ein gefecht mit en käufern.

und wenn jemand so sehr dran klammert und doch noch sein Origin in den siebten Himmel lobt (EA)
dann geht da was einfach nicht mit rechten dingen zu. ganz einfach.

ergo. es war alles reine absicht (siehe alte eula) und da EA nicht in der lage ist
1. Frühzeitig mit den usern in kontakt zu treten stattdessen erstmal schweigen und weiter BF3 Pushen
2. Origin bzw. ihr "scan" optional anzubieten
und 3. auf die kunden einzugehen (denn sie würden gern für das produkt bezahlen)

dann hat EA hier ganz klar ne bestimmte strategie und dachte / denkt wohl nicht mal
dran ihr origin zu kastrieren.


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2011)

windelfried schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn - ich programmiere beruflich sogar Hardwaretreiber - fummle in der Registry herum - und das schon seit über 20 Jahren .... und daher kann ich dir 100%-ig sagen, das jeder PC auspioniert werden kann und auch wird, und minutenlange Uploads ein klares Indiz dafür sind. Ich zocke seit Doom1 - und habe schon zig Spiele installiert - das hier was nicht stimmt war mir sofort klar und habe die Installation auch sofort abgebrochen ... noch kein Spiel ( und auch nicht STEAM) hat es nötig so viele Daten hochzuladen !!!


Es mag ja sein das du Kernelmode bzw. Ring0 Treiber programmieren kannst, aber lesen ist nicht deine Stärke.

Hab ich irgendwo behauptet das ein ( mein ) System sicher ist? Nein.
Hab ich bezweifelt das es möglich ist ein System auszuspionieren? Nein.

Es ging um die angeblichen Beweise, diese Screenshots vom Processmonitor sind für einen Laien nicht unbedingt sofort verständlich. Das hier man hier vorschnell falsche Schlüsse zieht, auch. Ich meinte lediglich, dass ein FileHandle auf einer Datei div. Gründe haben kann, selbst wenn die Datei geöffnet wird ... wird sie nicht gelesen.

Ich glaub das schreib ich grad zum 54. mal ... besonders schlimm wenn ich das einem erklären muss der angeblich selbst Treiber programmiert.

Übrigens würde ich gerne wissen was dir bei der *Installation* aufgefallen ist? Immerhin hast du ja die Installation sofort abgebrochen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2011)

Khaos schrieb:


> Du weißt es also selber nicht genau? Von dir kommt auch nur das typische "scheinbar"-Gehype.
> 
> Ausserdem kann man deinen ersten Satz auch einfach umkehren:
> Oh Mann, ihr lasst euch so leicht manipulieren, in dem sie einfach sagen, das war gelogen, obwohl sie keinen Gegenbeweis bringen?
> ...


 Es hat bei mir in der Registry geschaut und war nicht nur in seinem Ordner. Das ist nicht nur anscheinend, sondern Fakt.

Und wir sollten uns auch nicht streiten, sondern als Spieler zusammen halten. Oder wollt ihr alle irgendwann spielen wie der Affe im Käfig? Irgendwo sind da doch auch mal Grenzen gesetzt und die werden von den Publishern schon lange überschritten. 
Daher ist es sehr wichtig, den Publisher zu zeigen: Da draußen gibt es Leute, die liebend gerne in den Laden gehen und ihre Spiele kaufen, aber nicht unter diesen Bedingungen.
Ich kann das eh nicht verstehen, warum sich Kunden und Hersteller immer mehr entfernen. Warum nicht miteinander? Warum unterstützt man sich nicht gegenseitig und geht GEMEINSAM gegen Raubkopierer vor. Die Hersteller verzichten auf harte Kopierschutzsysteme und wir hauen denen eine runter, die die Spiele raubkopieren. So müsste es laufen und nicht anders.


----------



## CyrionXS (2. November 2011)

> . 2 EA eigentlich selbst zugegeben bzw. bekannt gemacht hat dass sie so ziemlich nach allem
> möglichen ab und zu mal scannen dürfen, werden und wollen.


Wo ? würde ich bitte selber gerne nachlesen.
Einer Behauptet, der zweite verbreitet, der dritte propagiert und nummer vier fundamentalisiert.

Auf welcher Stufe bist du momentan?
Ich habe absolut nirgends lesen können, dass EA schreibt.
Wir machen mit dir was wir wollen und lesen alle daten aus, zudem haben wir 50000 Chinesen engagiert, die zudem Deutsch verstehen und interpretieren ,wieviel Prozent das Bockbier in der Holzhütte hat, in dem man dich auf dem Foto,einen Ordner über dem p0rn Folder sehen kann.

Sry, hab ich nicht finden können, google hat mich enttäuscht


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ihr lasst euch so leicht manipulieren, in dem sie einfach sagen, das war gelogen, obwohl sie keinen Gegenbeweis bringen?


Ich halte dir einfach mal einen Spiegel vor's Gesicht.
Du stützt dich doch auch nur auf diese Videos oder Screenshots die absolut nichts aussagen.



> Ich hab genau gesehen, wie Origin z.B. bei mir in der Registry rumgepfuscht hat und anscheinend schauen wollte, ob meine Spiele auch wirklich Original sind, bzw. ich einen Originalkey besitze.


Das hast du ... wie rausgefunden? Weil Origin nach EA (!) Spielen gesucht hat um diese ggf. mit deinem Origin-Account zu verknüpfen?
Hast du Screenshots gemacht welche Registry-Schlüssel explizit gelesen und ggf. gespeichert wurden? 



> Das Programm war definitiv nicht nur in seinem Ordner drin, sondern guckt überall herum. Und das finde ich einfach unverschämt.


 Da hast du Recht ... ändert aber nix an den falschen Unterstellungen die aufgrund von Unwissenheit getätigt wurden.


----------



## molleonline (2. November 2011)

Ich finde es bedenklich, dass sich viele User hier einfach von dieser Beschwichtigungsmeldung abspeisen lassen und ohne Hintergrundwissen- und gedanken auf dieser Basis andere User niedermachen.

Es wurde schon von mehreren Usern (auch von mir) überprüft, dass Origin den gesamten C:\ProgramData Ordner scannt.
Behauptungen der Originverteidiger:
- Das muss Origin machen, da es Konfigurationsdateien/Spieledateien/etc. finden muss.
- _Das ist Blödsinn, dann könnte Origin auch gezielt Pfade durchsuchen (z.B. C:\ProgramData\Origin), so wie das JEDE andere Software auch macht._

- Die Videos sind gefälscht, das ist in Wirklichkeit das Antivirenprogramm, dass die Ordner scannt.
- _Ebenfalls unseriöser Blödsinn, auch bei ausgeschaltetem Antivirenprogramm erfolgen die Scans, das konnte ich so nachvollziehen_




> Auch PC Games wurde eine Mail zugespielt. Die Quelle arbeitet für eine große Cheater-Seite und steht daher eigentlich in einem Interessenskonflikt mit Electronic Arts. Was derzeit allerdings über Origin verbreitet werde, sei haltlos. "Wir haben Origin auseinander genommen und sind zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass diese ganze Panikmache von wegen Spyware insofern Blödsinn ist, da in dem kompletten Code in keinster Weise was von irgendwelchen scannenden Threads, Tools, geschweige denn Prozessen zu finden ist, welche auch nur im Geringsten die derzeitige Hetzkampagne der deutschen Medien rechtfertigt."


- Die Cheatprogrammierer haben aber gesagt, dass Origin nichts schlimmes macht!!!!!!!
- _Bitte die mögliche Motivation der Programmierer nicht vergessen: Sie haben ein Interesse daran, dass viele Leute Battlefield 3 kaufen, dazu ihre Cheats erwerben und nicht befürchten müssen, dass sie beim Cheaten ausspioniert (und gebannt) werden. Ansonsten kann man die Meldung weder bestätigen noch verneinen._

Wie mans auch dreht und wendet, Origin greift auf Bereiche des Computers zu, in denen es nichts verloren hat. Ob das nun ein Programmierfehler ist (Origin ist noch Betasoftware!) oder Absicht ist unklar, aber solange EA kein Originupdate herausbringt, welches diese Scans unterbindet, ist und bleibt Origin Spyware, egal was sie in die EULA oder Presseverteiler schreiben!


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2011)

molleonline schrieb:


> Ich finde es bedenklich, dass sich viele User hier einfach von dieser Beschwichtigungsmeldung abspeisen lassen und ohne Hintergrundwissen- und gedanken auf dieser Basis andere User niedermachen.


Ich nehm nur den Punkt:



> - Die Videos sind gefälscht, das ist in Wirklichkeit das Antivirenprogramm, dass die Ordner scannt.
> - _Ebenfalls unseriöser Blödsinn, auch bei ausgeschaltetem Antivirenprogramm erfolgen die Scans, das konnte ich so nachvollziehen_




Es ging darum, dass User meinten das hier die .exe Datei von einem Virenprogramm genommen und in Origin.exe umbenannt wurde. Das Icon einer .exe Datei auszutauschen ist keine Kunst, dafür gibt es zig Programme. Wenn nun das Virenprogramm seine Arbeit verrichtet, erscheint es im Prozessmonitor als ... genau, Origin.exe.

Drei Daumen nach oben für deine Fachkenntnis. Mir schleierhaft was du hier getestet haben willst. 

Den Rest lass ich jetzt einfach mal so stehen weil ich echt zu faul bin mich weiter damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## windelfried (2. November 2011)

Trotz erdrückender Beweise wurden / werden auch z.B. folgende Aussagen getätigt, vielleicht erkennt ihr sie wieder.

Der Rettungsschirm wird NICHT gehebelt !
In Fukushima gab es KEINE Kernschmelze !
Meine Doktorarbeit ist KEIN Plagiat !
Die Renten sind SICHER !
usw.

Wer immernoch an die Unschuld von EA / ORIGIN glaubt, der hat auch diesen faustdicken Lügen geglaubt.
Es gibt eben immer Träumer die die Wahrheit nicht wahrhaben wollen ....

Aber nicht aufwecken, lasst sie träumen - das ist ihr gutes Recht .... Leise sie schlafen schon ....


----------



## doomkeeper (2. November 2011)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Wo ? würde ich bitte selber gerne nachlesen.
> Einer Behauptet, der zweite verbreitet, der dritte propagiert und nummer vier fundamentalisiert.
> 
> Auf welcher Stufe bist du momentan?
> ...


 
mir reichen schon allein die widersprüche die EA an den tag legt.

statt mal wirklich genau ins detail zu gehen , labern sie von einer installation
unter Administratorrechte.

soll jetz etwa heißen dass sie "offiziell" keine informationen mehr sammeln, speichern und an dritte verschicken?

und warum findet man immer noch den absatz.
“EA nimmt den Datenschutz seiner Nutzer sehr ernst. Wir haben alle  Vorkehrungen getroffen, um Ihre persönlichen und anonym erhobenen  Nutzerdaten zu schützen.”

erklär mir mal diesen zusammenhang. 
ich bin nicht jemand der einfach nur so zum spaß über dieses thema diskutiert. lieber
bin ich mit so einem thema sehr vorsichtig, statt etwas hinzunehmen und dem publisher (vor allem EA ) alles aus der hand zu fressen.
ich hab meinen eigenen kopf (glaub ab gewissem alter ist das halt so)
und wenn sich jemand erst so spät meldet und versucht alles als "harmlos", "missverständnis" und "fake" 

darzustellen anstatt mal die eula wirklich komplett zu überarbeiten sodass sie fehlerfrei, verständlich, gültig und ohne kosmetik 
gezeigt werden darf.

UND anstatt origin abzuschwächen, werden gründe und erklärungen abgegeben warum das so ist etc.
(wenn jemand etwas will dann schafft mans auch, und sie wollen nicht deswegen ändern sie auch nix an origin)

EA zögert und spielt mit dem feuer.
selbst schuld da Battlefield 3 eigentlich gar nicht verkauft werden dürfte.
oder soll jetzt alles gut sein?

darf man einem publisher noch glauben schenken welcher eine ungültige EULA ausdruckt dem die spieler zustimmen müssen
(wobei die eula am anfang extrem falsch, dreist und schon fast illegal war)

nur mal um klarzustellen. ich würde es mir gerne kaufen und hate nicht einfach nur so rum.

nur EA´s Reaktion ist nicht DIE die man sich von einem " ach so zu unrecht fertig gemachter firma " vorstellt.


----------



## molleonline (2. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Drei Daumen nach oben für deine Fachkenntnis. Mir schleierhaft was du hier getestet haben willst.


Dir ist schleierhaft, was ich hier getestet habe? Ganz einfach, ich bin dem Aufruf gefolgt, selber mit Sysinternals Process Monitor die Aktivität von Origin zu überwachen. Sämtliche Aussagen von mir beziehen sich auf meine Erkenntnisse, die ich an meinem Rechner gewonnen habe!

Mir ist auch klar, dass der Vorwurf im Raum stand, die Videos wurden mit einem als Origin getarnten Virenscanner gemacht, das schließe ich jedoch aus zwei Gründen aus:
1. Wenn das ein Virenscanner sein soll, warum liest er dann nicht die Dateiinhalte, sondern scannt nur die Verzeichnisstruktur?
2. Ich kann für mich behaupten, Origin nicht durch einen Virenscanner ersetzt zu haben und doch hat Origin das selbe Verhalten wie in dem Video gezeigt.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Den Rest lass ich jetzt einfach mal so stehen weil ich echt zu faul bin mich weiter damit zu beschäftigen.


Dieses Bild passt da vorzüglich.


----------



## hagren (2. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ihr lasst euch so leicht manipulieren, in dem sie einfach sagen, das war gelogen, obwohl sie keinen Gegenbeweis bringen? Ich hab genau gesehen, wie Origin z.B. bei mir in der Registry rumgepfuscht hat und anscheinend schauen wollte, ob meine Spiele auch wirklich Original sind, bzw. ich einen Originalkey besitze.
> Das Programm war definitiv nicht nur in seinem Ordner drin, sondern guckt überall herum. Und das finde ich einfach unverschämt.


Das Programm schaut einfach nach, welche Spiele du auf dem PC installiert hast, um sie ggf. in die Origin-Oberfläche zu portieren. Außerdem checkt's nach Updates, ist aber beides nach der Installation ausschaltbar.

Übrigens haben sie sich für die EULAs entschuldigt und sogar Passagen verändert- was erwartest du mehr? Das sie ein Programm, wofür sie Entwicklungszeit und -geld investiert haben, einfach über Bord werfen, da Ihnen einige ohne haltbare Beweise Datenklau- und Weiterverkauf vorwerfen?


----------



## Pangorin (2. November 2011)

Ich muss ja gestehen ich bin diesem "WirhassenalleEA"-Hype aufgesessen. Ich dachte auch am Anfang, "Boar ey, sind die Böse!" Aber, nach einer gewissen Zeit und einer rationalen Betrachtung der Dinge muss man einfach sagen, alles "blabla"
Warum?
1. You-Tube Videos sind KEINE glaubhafte Quelle!
2. Aussagen wie "...hab genau gesehen, wie Origin..." sind ... naja,... das wäre beleidigend
3. Fehlerhafte, anfechtbare Eula,AGB`s gibt es wie Sand am Meer, oder was glaubt ihr womit Wirtschaftsanwälte ihr Geld verdienen?
Kommen wir aber nun mal zum 4 und wichtigsten Punkt:
4. Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat und die Grundlage unseres Rechtssystems ist die Unschuldsvermutung, d.h., jeder ist solange unschuldig bis das Gegenteil bewiesen wurde, AUCH EA !!! Und die Schuld wird NICHT von einem YOU-Tube Video festgestellt, auch nicht von User XY der irgendwas "genau gesehen hat" oder behaubtet "ich hab Ahnung!!!" Nein!!! Die Schuld wird ausschliesslich von einem Gericht festgestellt. Also, wenn ihr so genau wisst das EA gegen geltendes Recht verstösst, reicht Klage ein!!!

Abschliesend meine ganz persönliche Meinung:
Bei EA hat jemand in Sachen AGB´s Mist gebaut, ja, keine Frage! Aber das wurde garantiert nicht mit der Absicht gemacht die Kunden zu betrügen, sowas wäre schlechte Geschäftspolitik ,die sich ein Unternehmen wie EA nicht leisten kann. Die Sache hat EA schon mehr Geld gekostet als es hätte einbringen können! Der Imageverlust ist kaum aufzufangen!
Spionagesoftware haben die mit Sicherheit auch nicht auf den Markt geworfen, denn niemand bei EA kann so dumm sein zu glauben das würde nicht auf fallen. (Obwohl, bei so manchem Forumseintrag hier.....)
Und an jeden der mich jetzt für "Naiv", "Weltfremd" oder sonstiges in der Nische hält...nein, ich glaube nicht das Ausserirdische in Rossveld gelandet sind!


----------



## Khaos (2. November 2011)

Pangorin schrieb:


> Ich muss ja gestehen ich bin diesem "WirhassenalleEA"-Hype aufgesessen. Ich dachte auch am Anfang, "Boar ey, sind die Böse!" Aber, nach einer gewissen Zeit und einer rationalen Betrachtung der Dinge muss man einfach sagen, alles "blabla"
> Warum?
> 1. You-Tube Videos sind KEINE glaubhafte Quelle!
> 2. Aussagen wie "...hab genau gesehen, wie Origin..." sind ... naja,... das wäre beleidigend
> ...


 
Das kann man nur so stehen lassen und voll bestätigen. Danke!


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2011)

molleonline schrieb:


> Mir ist auch klar, dass der Vorwurf im Raum stand, die Videos wurden mit einem als Origin getarnten Virenscanner gemacht, das schließe ich jedoch aus zwei Gründen aus:


Interessant ... weißt du genau welcher Scanner es war?



> 1. Wenn das ein Virenscanner sein soll, warum liest er dann nicht die Dateiinhalte, sondern scannt nur die Verzeichnisstruktur?


Auf welches Foto beziehst du dich? Es gibt zig Screenshots, du musst schon das passende finden. 
Die meisten Fotos zeigen in der Tat die originale Origin.exe ... und auch hier sehen wir, dass die Dateien max. geöffnet, aber nicht gelesen werden. Weiterhin muss ich dir doch nicht erklären wie man die Routinen zur Anzeige von Verzeichnissen bzw. Ordnern programmiert, oder? 

Probiers aus ... erstell ein Projekt und fülle die Ansicht von Verzeichnissen mit Code, dass dir die Dateien im Verzeichnis angezeigt werden sollen. Nun überprüf genau welche Systemaufrufe bei dem Processmonitor erscheinen. 

Überraschung ...



> 2. Ich kann für mich behaupten, Origin nicht durch einen Virenscanner ersetzt zu haben und doch hat Origin das selbe Verhalten wie in dem Video gezeigt.


Siehe oben.



> Dieses Bild passt da vorzüglich.


Ganz schlechter Stil. Sowas erwarte von einem der 15 Jahre alt ist oder weil ihm die Argumente ausgehen Hitler ins Gespräch bringt. Aber nun ja ... jeder auf seinem Niveau.


----------



## HDD-Ragga (2. November 2011)

Ich denke man versucht, mit obigen Bericht viel abzuschwächen. 

Fakt ist nach wie vor. "Spezielle" Programme von Anbietern, in diesem Fall Origins von EA, durchstöbern Daten des eigenen Rechners. Ob man das zuläßt, entscheidet man immer noch selbst. Solange da noch keine vernünftige Lösung in Sicht ist, d.h. nicht nur eine Änderung in den Eula-Bestimmungen, sondern auch bei der Software selbst gibt, gibt es für mich kein Battlefield 3 und für EA auch keine Kohle.

Ich harre der Dinge, die da kommen werden.


----------



## molleonline (2. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Interessant ... weißt du genau welcher Scanner es war?


Nein, die PCGames Meldung spricht nur allgemein von "Anti-Viren-Programm", daraus kann ich den Namen des Scanners leider nicht ableiten.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Die meisten Fotos zeigen in der Tat die originale Origin.exe ... und auch hier sehen wir, dass die Dateien max. geöffnet, aber nicht gelesen werden. Weiterhin muss ich dir doch nicht erklären wie man die Routinen zur Anzeige von Verzeichnissen bzw. Ordnern programmiert, oder?
> 
> Probiers aus ... erstell ein Projekt und fülle die Ansicht von Verzeichnissen mit Code, dass dir die Dateien im Verzeichnis angezeigt werden sollen. Nun überprüf genau welche Systemaufrufe bei dem Processmonitor erscheinen.
> 
> Überraschung ...


Ja super, ist mir schon klar dass wenn ich Programmcode schreibe, der mir den Verzeichnisinhalt rekursiv ausgibt, eben diese Aufrufe im Processmonitor erscheinen. Mir ist auch bewusst, dass die Dateiinhalte nicht ausgelesen werden.

Trotzdem erkläre mir mal bitte, warum Origin die Verzeichnisinhalte von C:\ProgramData rekursiv ausliest, d.h. nicht etwa "stoppt", wenn es z.B. auf C:\ProgramData\StarMoney stößt, sondern auch die darin liegenden Verzeichnisse ausliest? Warum wird überhaupt ein Datei-Handle auf eine(n) Ordner/Datei geöffnet, welche(r) nachweislich nichts mit EA zu tun hat?

Da du offensichtlich Ahnung von Softwareprogrammierung hast und dich eines hohen Niveaus rühmst, kommentiere doch bitte den Umstand, dass Origin rekursiv den gesamten Ordner ProgramData einliest, statt gezielt Konfigurationsdaten aus zu EA-Spielen zugehörigen Ordnern abzufragen. Erleuchte mich, ich bin offensichtlich zu dumm, das zu verstehen.


----------



## nanuk46 (2. November 2011)

*blubblublibubliblbiub*



doomkeeper schrieb:


> und wenn jemand so sehr dran klammert und doch noch sein Origin in den siebten Himmel lobt (EA)
> dann geht da was einfach nicht mit rechten dingen zu. ganz einfach.



Sie schon wieder! Der Retter der Netzwelt, des Mondes und des schlechten Essen!
Hier lobt keiner Origin in den Himmel (bitte mal die entsprechenden Einträge posten!).
Es kann nur nicht sein, dass ein SPON Mitarbeiter, (der offensichtlich eine riesen Ahnung hat), so eine Ente rausgibt. Massenhysterie vorprogrammiert! Bis jetzt immernoch keinen Beweis für einen einzigen Datenklau! Ich warte immernoch darauf! Keinen Einzigen außer falsch interpretierte Screenshots.
Es fehlt der ReadFile......das hab ich allerdings schon vor 4 Tagen gepostet, deswegen erkläre ich es jetzt nicht wieder. Und was für Leuchten in diesem Forum einem den ProcessMonitor erklären wollen,LOL! 

Ich finde die Lösung mit Origin und ihrer EULA auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber bitte, bitte bleibt doch bei der Wahrheit! Postet doch einfach mal fundierte Beweise und nicht Screenshots, die alle, durch die Bank, fehlinterpretiert werden. Dann würden auch viele User wie ich (ich nenne diese jetzt einfach mal Pro-Wahrheit!)Ihre Meinung ändern, nichtso die Paras unter euch. Keiner möchte, dass eigene, intime Daten geklaut werden. Auch ich möchte das sicherlich nicht, aber bleibt doch bitte bei der Wahrheit.

"Die Existenzberechtigung eines kühl kalkulierenden rationalen Denktypus ergibt sich aus der Notwendigkeit, dass jemand da sein muss, der im Falle einer spontanen Massenhysterie ganz sachlich und klar den Urin aus dem Schuh der schier Verzweifelten schüttet"

Christa Schyboll 

Warum habt Ihr euch eigentlich nicht alle schon beim Release von FIFA12 so aufgeregt? Wo war der SPON-Redakteur da? Noch im Urlaub? Wo die Datenschutzbeauftragten? Wo die Jungendschützer? Schließlich ist die EULA  bei FIFA12 mitunter auch von minderjährigen Unterzeichnet worden, und das schon einen ganzen Monat früher!  Kommt nicht bald auch Activison mit einem 2.klassigen Shooter, aufgemöbelter Gra und neuen Maps auf den Markt?

Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt!

nochmal: bitte Beweise, Beweise, Beweise! dann mimimimimi.......




Prog schrieb:


> Aber die Schafe fressen ja alles, was ihnen vorgesetzt wird. Nun kippt wieder die Stimmung und Origin ist supi. Mein Gott, kein Wunder, dass hier mal ein gewisser Österreicher zu so viel Macht kam!


 
100000000000 Spermien und du warst der schnellste? Sei froh dass Du nicht der zweite warst, sonst würdest du Dir die Tastatur vollsabern!



Jetzt könnt Ihr loslegen.


----------



## HMCpretender (2. November 2011)

EA gehen Dateinamen auf meinem Rechner genauso wenig etwas and wie jegliche andere Daten. Auch wenn Origin keine Informationen sammelt (warum dann die EULA?) ist es immer noch verachtenswerter DRM.

EA-Mitarbeiter sollten auf der Straße bespuckt und mit Gemüse beworfen werden. Wie kann man nur so tief sinken, bei einer solchen Verbrecherbande zu arbeiten?


----------



## Pangorin (2. November 2011)

@nanuk46: Gutes Statement! Besonders der Teil mit den Spermien!


----------



## doomkeeper (2. November 2011)

@ nanuk46

ich habe nur die ersten paar sätze gelesen und aufgehört da du nicht mal
in der lage bist meinen beitrag richtig zu lesen dass ich nicht andere
user gemeint hab sondern extra in KLAMMERN ( EA ) hingeschrieben
hab um zu verdeutlichen das ich EA damit gemeint hab.

da du schon beim lesen nicht aufpasst sondern schnell drüberfliegst
um deinen frust loszuwerden, geh ich auf deinen restlichen beitrag gar nicht ein mein freund 

ich versteh nicht man so strikt dagegen sein kann wenn man
hier lediglich fakten über EA aufzählt 
werd ich nie verstehen


----------



## Khaos (2. November 2011)

Schwammiges Gehate != Fakten.


----------



## nanuk46 (2. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @ nanuk46
> 
> ich habe nur die ersten paar sätze gelesen und aufgehört da du nicht mal
> in der lage bist meinen beitrag richtig zu lesen dass ich nicht andere
> ...



bitte um nochmalige Erklärung......


----------



## rowoss (2. November 2011)

Irgendwann versucht es EA nochmal und denn nervt es keinen mehr.


----------



## Schalkmund (2. November 2011)

Letztlich kann man eh nur herausfinden was EA über uns speichert wenn wir von unserem Recht Gebrauch machen und von EA eine Auskuft darüber verlangen.


----------



## nanuk46 (2. November 2011)

*blubblublibubliblbiub*



doomkeeper schrieb:


> @ nanuk46
> 
> ich habe nur die ersten paar sätze gelesen und aufgehört da du nicht mal
> in der lage bist meinen beitrag richtig zu lesen dass ich nicht andere
> ...


 
hähhhh??? meine "User" haben doch mit Ihrem "EA" gar nix zu tun? der bildschirm zu heiß?

Sie sollten die Bücher vielleicht doch lesen, bevor Sie sie verbrennen!


----------



## dzeri (2. November 2011)

ich habe schon ganz vergessen wofür Administrator steht. Irgendwie scheint mir diesen Administrator, Gast, ich, ... ganz überflüssig zu sein. Wird das etwa auch in Win8 geben??


----------



## xotoxic242 (2. November 2011)

nanuk46 schrieb:


> Sie schon wieder! Der Retter der Netzwelt, des Mondes und des schlechten Essen!
> Hier lobt keiner Origin in den Himmel (bitte mal die entsprechenden Einträge posten!).
> Es kann nur nicht sein, dass ein SPON Mitarbeiter, (der offensichtlich eine riesen Ahnung hat), so eine Ente rausgibt. Massenhysterie vorprogrammiert! Bis jetzt immernoch keinen Beweis für einen einzigen Datenklau! Ich warte immernoch darauf! Keinen Einzigen außer falsch interpretierte Screenshots.
> Es fehlt der ReadFile......das hab ich allerdings schon vor 4 Tagen gepostet, deswegen erkläre ich es jetzt nicht wieder. Und was für Leuchten in diesem Forum einem den ProcessMonitor erklären wollen,LOL!
> ...



Da leg ich mal los und sage:

/signed !


----------



## Lorana197 (2. November 2011)

Sorry aber EA ist wirklich selber Schuld!!! Wer so eine stümperhafte EULA veröffentlicht, hat es nicht anders verdient. War das wirklich INKOMPETENZ der EA Juristen oder hatten sie vielleicht vor ihre Kunden später auszuspionieren.


----------



## nanuk46 (2. November 2011)

weiß den wirklich keiner, warum origin nicht schon vor 4 wochen an den pranger kam? doomkeeper hiilffeee.....


----------



## nanuk46 (2. November 2011)

denn natürlich......


----------



## Peter23 (2. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ihr lasst euch so leicht manipulieren, in dem sie einfach sagen, das war gelogen, obwohl sie keinen Gegenbeweis bringen? Ich hab genau gesehen, wie Origin z.B. bei mir in der *Registry *rumgepfuscht hat und anscheinend schauen wollte, ob meine Spiele auch wirklich Original sind, bzw. ich einen Originalkey besitze.
> Das Programm war definitiv nicht nur in seinem Ordner drin, sondern guckt überall herum. Und das finde ich einfach unverschämt.


 
Warum sollte das Game bei der Installation keine Änderungen an der Registry vornehmen?

Gibt es ein Programm, das keine Änderungen bei der Installation vornimmt?

Ist das nicht der Sinn einer Registry?


----------



## Pangorin (2. November 2011)

Lorana197 schrieb:


> Sorry aber EA ist wirklich selber Schuld!!! Wer so eine stümperhafte EULA veröffentlicht, hat es nicht anders verdient. War das wirklich INKOMPETENZ der EA Juristen oder hatten sie vielleicht vor ihre Kunden später auszuspionieren.



Man könnte es auf Inkompetenz schieben, das wäre aber zu einfach gedacht. Eines der Hauptprobleme ist unterschiedliches Recht in den einzelnen Ländern in denen BF3 vertrieben wird. Dinge die in Deutschland erlaubt sind, können in Frankreich gegen das Gesetz verstossen.
 -off topic- In kenn das aus meinem Fachbereich, Luftfahrtrecht, da hasst du auch nationale Regelungen(von LBA, DFS in Deutschland bis FAA in den USA und eine Menge dazwischen.), dazu überregionale Anweissungen (von Eurocontrol in Europa) und über allem steht noch die ICAO(weltweit zuständig). Und das könnte echt einfach sein, ist es aber nicht, da jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht -back to topic- 
Wie ich schon mal weiter oben geschrieben habe, wird da jemand einen Fehler gemacht haben, einen grossen in jedem Fall, aber direkt verbrecherische Absichten zu unterstellen ist doch eher fragwürdig und eindeutig übertrieben.


----------



## Odin333 (2. November 2011)

Das ganze Theater lässt sich eigentlich darauf reduzieren, dass EA sich niemals hätte träumen lassen, dass auch nur ein Origin-User die EULA durchliest.


----------



## Fireball8 (2. November 2011)

nanuk46 schrieb:


> Sie schon wieder! Der Retter der Netzwelt, des Mondes und des schlechten Essen!
> Hier lobt keiner Origin in den Himmel (bitte mal die entsprechenden Einträge posten!).
> Es kann nur nicht sein, dass ein SPON Mitarbeiter, (der offensichtlich eine riesen Ahnung hat), so eine Ente rausgibt. Massenhysterie vorprogrammiert! Bis jetzt immernoch keinen Beweis für einen einzigen Datenklau! Ich warte immernoch darauf! Keinen Einzigen außer falsch interpretierte Screenshots.
> Es fehlt der ReadFile......das hab ich allerdings schon vor 4 Tagen gepostet, deswegen erkläre ich es jetzt nicht wieder. Und was für Leuchten in diesem Forum einem den ProcessMonitor erklären wollen,LOL!
> ...



/sign

MfG Fireball8


----------



## theBLUBinYou (2. November 2011)

ehrlich gesagt raff ich die aufregung die jetz bei BF3 mit origin kommt nich. origin wurde ja schon von EA bei z.B. sims3 verwendet, und das es da weniger gefählich is wage ich mal zu bezweifeln und das is seit über zwei jahren draußen!


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (2. November 2011)

nanuk46 schrieb:


> weiß den wirklich keiner, warum origin nicht schon vor 4 wochen an den pranger kam? doomkeeper hiilffeee.....


 
sehr gute Frage, aber scheinbar sind die meisten Spieler der Fifa Reihe in einem Alter, in dem man sich so etwas, wie eine EULA gar nicht erst durchliest, denn das Aufbegehren ging ja auch dort erst los, als es in Bezug auf BF3 ein aktuelles Thema wurde


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2011)

nanuk46 schrieb:


> Warum habt Ihr euch eigentlich nicht alle schon beim Release von FIFA12 so aufgeregt?


 
Die meisten sind ja jetzt erst mit BF3 mit Origin in Kontakt gekommen.  Außerdem ist die Zielgruppe eine andere, bei FIFA z.B. sind auch viele jüngere Leute unterwegs.



Peter23 schrieb:


> Warum sollte das Game bei der Installation keine Änderungen an der Registry vornehmen?
> 
> Gibt es ein Programm, das keine Änderungen bei der Installation vornimmt?
> 
> Ist das nicht der Sinn einer Registry?



Bei der Installation ist ja logisch, aber selbst 2-3 Tage danach, hat es in der Registry rumgemacht. Das Programm guckt nach, ob du deine Spiele auch wirklich gekauft hast. Aber geht selbst sowas nicht schon ein bisschen zu weit?


----------



## theBLUBinYou (2. November 2011)

ich mein maximal die EA-games zu überprüfen würd ich ja halbwegs von origin verstehn. aber nich alle anderen games die ich drauf hab


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (2. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die meisten sind ja jetzt erst mit BF3 mit Origin in Kontakt gekommen.  Außerdem ist die Zielgruppe eine andere, bei FIFA z.B. sind auch viele jüngere Leute unterwegs.
> 
> 
> 
> Bei der Installation ist ja logisch, aber selbst 2-3 Tage danach, hat es in der Registry rumgemacht. Das Programm guckt nach, ob du deine Spiele auch wirklich gekauft hast. Aber geht selbst sowas nicht schon ein bisschen zu weit?


 
Zum ersten gebe ich dir Recht, ist leider so, wie ich in meinem Forum auch feststellen musste, die EULA hat eigentlich keiner gelesen...

Ich habe mir ja auch Fifa 12 installiert und natürlich auch die EULA durch gelesen, da ich mich schon vorher über Origin informiert hatte (ich bin ja auch schon etwas älter).
Aber selbst ich war überrascht, auf was Origin wirklich auf meinem PC zugreift.
Mag ja sein, das es für EA von Nutzen ist, zu wissen, was ich alles für Programme installiert habe, im Grunde kann mir das auch egal sein, aber wie ich feststellen musste, hatte Origin auch Zugriff auf meine Eigenen Dateien, auch wenn dort nur auf die Ordner, die einzelne Programme anlegen, wie zB Nero, Adobe oder Corel, also Ordner, die mit einem EA Spiel rein gar nichts zu tun haben und für die Ausführung eines Spiels auch vollkommen unerheblich sind.
Das war für mich der Grund, warum ich Origin sofort gelöscht habe, denn für mich ging diese Software damit eindeutig zu weit und überschritt ganz klar ihre Befugnisse.

Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, ich muss hier gar nichts beweisen, könnte ich jetzt auch nicht mehr, da auf meinen PC auf Garantie kein Origin mehr kommt.

Am Ende muss es eh jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er EA/Origin vertraut oder auch nicht, denn letztlich wird es für keine der beiden Seiten einen eindeutigen Beweis geben, weder für Pro, noch für Kontra.


----------



## nanuk46 (2. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die meisten sind ja jetzt erst mit BF3 mit Origin in Kontakt gekommen.  Außerdem ist die Zielgruppe eine andere, bei FIFA z.B. sind auch viele jüngere Leute unterwegs.



aso...blubdiblub.......


----------



## Datamind (2. November 2011)

Hehe, hier ist ja wieder richtig Stimmung 

Ich bin für eine *Umkehr der Beweislast*


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2011)

Andy-Fifaplanet schrieb:


> Zum ersten gebe ich dir Recht, ist leider so, wie ich in meinem Forum auch feststellen musste, die EULA hat eigentlich keiner gelesen...
> 
> Ich habe mir ja auch Fifa 12 installiert und natürlich auch die EULA durch gelesen, da ich mich schon vorher über Origin informiert hatte (ich bin ja auch schon etwas älter).
> Aber selbst ich war überrascht, auf was Origin wirklich auf meinem PC zugreift.
> ...


 
Ich stimme Dir da auch voll und ganz zu. Bei mir ist dann BF3 samt Origin auch von der Platte geflogen. Ich hatte mein Spiel leider aus Österreich, was das umtauschen wohl unmöglich macht. Und ich hätte z.B. auch gerne mal FIFA 12 gespielt, mir hat die Demo da eigentlich recht gut gefallen. Mit der Sache hat sich das aber alles erledigt. Leid tun mir in der Sache aber nicht nur die Spieler, sondern auch die Entwickler, die diese Spiele entwickelt haben, weil die jetzt genauso wie wir Spieler unter dem Mist leiden müssen und der Dreck auch auf sie fällt, obwohl sie vermutlich nix dafür können.



nanuk46 schrieb:


> aso...blubdiblub.......


 
Sagt jemand, der erst seit wenigen Tagen hier angemeldet ist. Nur zu BF3  Sachen gepostet hat und diese Dinge verteidigt: http://forum.pcgames.de/search.php?searchid=157452
Ein Schelm, wer dabei  böses denkt. Es sollen sich ja auch gerne Mitarbeiter von diversen  Firmen in Foren tummeln


----------



## nanuk46 (2. November 2011)

*Leistungskurs Mathe?*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die meisten sind ja jetzt erst mit BF3 mit Origin in Kontakt gekommen


 
5millionen mal verkauft

FIFA 12-Verkaufszahlen: Electronic Arts meldet weltweit fünf Millionen verkaufte Exemplare

und weil bis jetzt von BF3 auch 5 Millionen weg sind........aso.........blubliblubbliblbub.........


----------



## Xorydol (2. November 2011)

vll. sollten alle selbsternannten Experten hier mal ihre "Tests" auch bei anderen Programmen durchführen, wenn ich danach gehe ob ein Programm etwas an der Registry verändert oder sie checkt.... dann werden wir von sehr vielen Seiten ausspioniert..... und... OMG, Windows überprüft ob es mir gehört und sendet etwas an Microsoft, na wartet jetzt wechsle ich auf Apple....


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (2. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich stimme Dir da auch voll und ganz zu. Bei mir ist dann BF3 samt Origin auch von der Platte geflogen. Ich hatte mein Spiel leider aus Österreich, was das umtauschen wohl unmöglich macht. Und ich hätte z.B. auch gerne mal FIFA 12 gespielt, mir hat die Demo da eigentlich recht gut gefallen. Mit der Sache hat sich das aber alles erledigt. Leid tun mir in der Sache aber nicht nur die Spieler, sondern auch die Entwickler, die diese Spiele entwickelt haben, weil die jetzt genauso wie wir Spieler unter dem Mist leiden müssen und der Dreck auch auf sie fällt, obwohl sie vermutlich nix dafür können.


 
für mich ist es halt doppelt schlecht, zumal ich ja ein FIFA-Forum leite und sogar gute Kontakte zu EA Sports habe.....
ist aber wirklich schade um die Spiele, wenn man sie letztlich nur nicht spielt, weil man mit einer mit installierten Software und deren Gebaren nicht einverstanden ist, leider ist jetzt schon abzusehen, dass dies wohl die Zukunft für die PC-Games werden wird


----------



## Verwando (2. November 2011)

nanuk46 schrieb:


> Sie schon wieder! Der Retter der Netzwelt, des Mondes und des schlechten Essen!
> Hier lobt keiner Origin in den Himmel (bitte mal die entsprechenden Einträge posten!).
> Es kann nur nicht sein, dass ein SPON Mitarbeiter, (der offensichtlich eine riesen Ahnung hat), so eine Ente rausgibt. Massenhysterie vorprogrammiert! Bis jetzt immernoch keinen Beweis für einen einzigen Datenklau! Ich warte immernoch darauf! Keinen Einzigen außer falsch interpretierte Screenshots.
> Es fehlt der ReadFile......das hab ich allerdings schon vor 4 Tagen gepostet, deswegen erkläre ich es jetzt nicht wieder. Und was für Leuchten in diesem Forum einem den ProcessMonitor erklären wollen,LOL!
> ...



Hätte man kaum treffender formulieren können. Genau meine Meinung. Zu viele lassen sich ohne tiefgründies Informieren im Vorhinein von Schlagzeilen beeinflussen und vorurteilen über Origin. Grundlage ihrer Hysterie sind benannte Screenshots etc., die rein garnichts beweisen. Wozu all der Ärger um  DE FACTO (!!) nicht existierende Schnüffelei (bzw. Schnüffelei im weiteren Sinne als durchaus berechtigte Überprüfung eigener EA-Spiele)?


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2011)

nanuk46 schrieb:


> 5millionen mal verkauft
> 
> FIFA 12-Verkaufszahlen: Electronic Arts meldet weltweit fünf Millionen verkaufte Exemplare
> 
> und weil bis jetzt von BF3 auch 5 Millionen weg sind........aso.........*blubliblubbliblbub*.........



Wow, da ist aber jemand sehr erwachsen. Diskutiert ihr bei EA immer so?
Und zu den 5 Mio. : Die sind doch nicht alle auf PC.


----------



## CrankShit (2. November 2011)

Na jetzt sollen mal die ganzen Hater darauf antworten ... da bleibt ihnen die Spucke weg und *plopp* alles still x)


----------



## doomkeeper (2. November 2011)

nanuk46

willst du damit sagen dass meine fakten nicht stimmen und du schon wieder deinen gleichen post zum
x-ten mal abschickst?

falls du es nicht verstehst. ich nenne fakten die gegen EA sprechen.
ich sage nicht dass EA für den weltuntergang sorgt,
sondern ich sage nur was eigentlich alles über EA und Origin bekannt ist und potentielle neue Gefahren
entstehen bzw. entstehen können.

mir ist egal, du kannst tausendmal dasselbe schreiben wie toll du das alles findest.

EA hat dreck am stecken, und das nicht das erste mal.

genau dasselbe wie die ganzen erklärungen von selbsternannten experten die
einfach widersprüchlicher nicht sein können.

ich bin kein EA hater, sondern reagiere nur auf IHRE politik und bin kein blinder konsument wie manch anderer.

was bringen denn bitteschön beweise?
wenn man bilder und videos sieht und meinungen hört dass origin etwas scannt
-> wirds als fake abgestempelt etc.

wenns ein anderer macht und origin nix außer origin scannt
-> soll das wahr sein?

ich glaub viele machen es sich hier zu einfach.
beweise < - > gegenbeweise

das einzige was bleibt ist das EA lernresistent ist, 
nicht mit der sprache rausrückt, 
sich widerspricht 
und da die 1. version der eula ganz klar gesagt hat dass EA den pc durchforsten kann wenn sie es möchten,
ist das vertrauen weg

*Nochmal für dich damit du es richtig verstehst*:
dein "read" argument ist ja schön und gut, aber hier gehts einzig und allein darum dass
Origin trotzdem sich irgendwo aufhält wo es nix verloren hat.
hier gehts ums prinzip, niemand sagt dass origin wild alles rumscannt und sofort an die weite welt verschickt.
*es geht nur darum, dass die gefahr besteht dass Origin es KÖNNTE.
warum? weil EA das vertrauen der leute mit der 1. Eula verloren hat.
*
oder muss zuerst immer etwas passieren damit dann alle rummeckern? 

vll gehst du ja mal auf meinen post in zukunft mehr ein, statt
den ein und selben beitrag nochmal zu schreiben 

siehst du wie lächerlich das ganze überhaupt ist?
EA müsste nur die scan-funktion ausschalten.
man ist alt genug um seine spiele in eine platform einzubinden (sowas geht auch ohne ea)

erklär mir mal warum die sich so wehren?

gegen cheater? und was macht dann punkbuster?
werbung etc. datensammeln.. wird ja nicht "mehr" gemacht?

wofür gibts denn den scan? gib mir 1 einzigen guten grund?
warum macht man sowas nicht optional ?

das sind alle entscheidungen die jeder begrüßen würde, aber ea macht es nicht.
hast du ne gute erklärung?
ich nicht und deswegen vertrau ich ea nicht so wie viele
andere mitlerweile auch.
Nicht aus spaß, nein, sondern weil EA immer schlimmer wird.

bestes beispiel wie mans richtig machen kann. valve
(und komm mir jetz blos nicht mit steam daher)


----------



## Possum (2. November 2011)

CrankShit schrieb:


> Na jetzt sollen mal die ganzen Hater darauf antworten ... da bleibt ihnen die Spucke weg und *plopp* alles still x)


 
hast du überhaupt gesehen wie viele kommentare es schon gibt? das sind mehr als genug antworten dabei.

aber hauptsache etwas geschrieben und glücklich sein.


----------



## z3ro22 (2. November 2011)

naja cod wurde über 20mio mal verkauft und da meckern die leute nicht so extrem

wie man steam mit origin vergleichen kann ist mir ein rätsel ,was mir auch ein rätsel ist warum manche leute damit probleme haben steam läuft halt nicht auf müll rchnern.

ich besitze auch nur ein q945 black irgendwas und  8gb und eine 570 gtx hoch 2 das wars.

das ganze hat 500€ gekostet also kein high pc.

origin ist eine spyware und fertig ..es veröffentlich sachen an leute die ich nicht kenne und wenn das immernoch kein grund ist für euch, dann seit hier zu borniert anders kann ich das nicht beschreibe.

schön abend noch.


----------



## Xorydol (2. November 2011)

Nur mal so am Rande: Jede Lizenzvereinbarung jedes großen Publishers(Blizzard, Valve, Microsoft....) enthält gleiche oder ähnliche Klauseln... Also, warum gerade jetzt diese Aufregung???


----------



## FranzMeier (2. November 2011)

Es gibt ein neues Video das die Fake Vorwürfe ziemlich lächerlich erscheinen lässt.
Das sieht mir nicht so aus als ob hier ein Antivirenprogramm gestartet wird.

http://youtu.be/l0NSP5z7nBg

Video ist in HD, also höhere Auflösung einstellen.
Nächstes mal sollte vielleicht PCGames selbst mal aktiv werden und die Sache testen anstatt irgendwelchen anonymen Müll weiterzuverbreiten.


----------



## Fraggerick (2. November 2011)

ich finde, die ganze diskussione geht hier doch am ziel vorbei.

die frage ist viel eher: *warum will EA uns mit origin 8.5 von den chemtrails ablenken?*


----------



## LostHero (2. November 2011)

Ich finde es interessant, wie sich EA offenbar so sicher ist, dass Origin nix von den unterstellten Dingen tut, sie aber gleichzeitig sagen, dass sie die Software nun prüfen um sicher zu gehen, dass dem wirklich so ist.
Für mich ist das ein Eingeständnis, dass die Software es eben DOCH tut (sonst bestünde kein Bedarf einer Prüfung/Änderung seitens EA).
Und dass die nun erzählen wollen, dass sie selbst nich wissen was ihre Software tut kaufe ich denen nicht ab.


----------



## Raptor (2. November 2011)

Das mit den Zugriffsrechten ist in meinen Augen totaler Schwachsinn. Warum muss Origin Zugriffsrechte ändern und die Frage ist hierbei welche Zugriffsrechte müssen geändert werden. Während der Installation muss Origin anscheinend im Administratormodus ausgeführt werden, braucht also keine Zugriffsrechte zu ändern um einen Ordner in "Program Data" zu erstellen, die hat das Programm. Um auf meine Konfigurationsdateien muss ich auch keine Zugriffsrechte ändern denn die sollten in einem definierten Ordner ala "Program Data\Origin" liegen. Also das hört sich doch für mich nach totaler Ausrede an.
Es ist auch soweit ich weiß keine normaler Windowsvorgang, denn wie gesagt zum auslesen der Konfiguration brauche ich nur Leserecht und muss keine Zugriffsrechte ändern.

@Screenshots:
Das Video das Franz Meier gepostet hat zeigt eindeutig das Origin zumindestens lesend auf das Diabetikerprogramm zugreift und da hat es nichts zu suchen.

@Zum Artikel:
Leider sieht der Artikel ähnlich wie ein Artikel in der PC Games Hardware nicht nach einem objektiven Bericht aus. Der Artikel benutzt eindeutig zu negative Ausdrücke wie "selbsernannte Programmierer" etc. . Leider wird dabei einfach alles dem Kritiker-Kritiker geglaubt, wobei der null Nachweise seiner Expertise gebracht hat. Der Artikel ist in meinen Augen wirklich alles andere als Objektiv und da ein ähnlicher Artikel auf PCGH der ähnlich Pro-EA war rauskam hat das schon definitiv ein Geschmäckl für mich.


----------



## DerBloP (2. November 2011)

EA hat nichts zu scannen,es sei denn den eigenen Ordner, wenn überhaubt...schließlich lief BF 1942 und Bf2 ja auch ohne ORIGIN und sehr gut UUUUUND wenn es nicht anders geht, werde ich BF3 in den Müll schmeissen ohne es jemals installiert zu haben und werde niemals mehr EA Produkte kaufen, nur noch aufm Schwarz Markt...Punkt!


----------



## Ladde82 (2. November 2011)

ich hab um ehrlich zu sagen keine ahnung was ich überhaupt noch glauben soll.
der eine sagt dies der andere sagt das, alle geilen sich gegenseitig auf... usw

und EA prüft trotzdem seine Software... das weckt vertauen.

Origin soll ja Steamlike funktionieren und unteranderem Cheater erkennen (berichtigt mich wenns falsch ist) was es aber nicht macht, das erkennen..

Ich bin im moment am überlegen mir BF3 zu holen aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich kein bock drauf mir den spielspaß von cheatern zu versauen.
Und darüber gibt es auch schon einige posts in foren.
um ehrlich zu sein hab ich angst 50€ zu zahlen um dann einen fight der cheater zu haben. Da wäre mir das geld zu schade.


----------



## Mentor501 (2. November 2011)

FranzMeier schrieb:


> Es gibt ein neues Video das die Fake Vorwürfe ziemlich lächerlich erscheinen lässt.
> Das sieht mir nicht so aus als ob hier ein Antivirenprogramm gestartet wird.
> 
> Origin Sypware in Aktion - HD Version - YouTube
> ...


 
Ähm, das Video ist genauso schlechter Fake wie die anderen, teilweise ein wenig mehr Mühe reingesteckt teilweise weniger...
Ich will Origin nicht verteidigen, nur dachte ich jetzt mal nen echten Beweis zu sehen,.. btw. wenn es diese Dinge bei den Video Erstellern versucht, warum dann nicht bei mir? Ich habe teilweise die gleichen Programme installiert, etc.

Ich will nur sagen, dass die Aufregung über die AGBs einige hat blind werden lassen vor Zorn und alles was von der Contra Origin Seite kam wurde automatisch geglaubt, dass ist wie bei einer Hexenjagd, weil die Frau mit dem verheirateten Nachbarn geschlafen hat werden ihr tausend andere, teils ungeheuerliche Dinge vorgeworfen und der Mob glaubt jedes Wort, denn einer solchen Person kann man ja nicht vertrauen...

Mag etwas hergeholt wirken, aber so ist das jedes mal wenn etwas an die Öffentlichkeit gerät was irgendwie skandalös ist, dann werden tausend andere Gerüchte gestreut die jeder natürlich sofort aufsaugt und schon ist der Schaden perfekt.
Alle die dafür eintreten man solle seine Klappe halten so lange nichts bewiesen ist und aufhören Unsinn zu verbreiten werden dann gleich als blinde Idioten oder gar "Mittäter" abgestempelt.

Wie gesagt, ich brech hier keine Lanze für EA, nur stört mich dieser Umstand ungemein, und das nicht erst seit gestern.

Ein einzelner Mensch kann erstaunliches wirken, die Relativitätstheorie aufstellen, herrausfinden wie schnell das Licht sich fortbewegt, bahnbrechende Medizinische Erkenntnisse erlangen und dennoch: Im Kollektiv sind Menschen immer Idioten!
(Das gilt auch für die bedingungslosen Pro-Origin Freaks!)


----------



## Raptor (2. November 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Ähm, das Video ist genauso schlechter Fake wie die anderen, teilweise ein wenig mehr Mühe reingesteckt teilweise weniger...
> Ich will Origin nicht verteidigen, nur dachte ich jetzt mal nen echten Beweis zu sehen,.. btw. wenn es diese Dinge bei den Video Erstellern versucht, warum dann nicht bei mir? Ich habe teilweise die gleichen Programme installiert, etc.



Bitte erläutere warum das Video ein genaus schlechter Fake sein soll? Für mich sieht es so aus als wäre es kein Fake aber ich bin durchaus bereit das nochmal zu prüfen, dafür müssen aber Argumente her. Deswegen würde ich gerne die Anzeichen etc. die für einen Fake stehen erfahren.


----------



## DerBloP (2. November 2011)

@Mentor501 und du gehörst für mich eingespert zu den anderen geisteskranken...Ich hetze nicht, ich sage nur die wahrheit, und ohne so leutz wie dich lief bf1942 und bf2 sehr gut... _Beleidigung entfernt_


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (2. November 2011)

Raptor schrieb:


> Bitte erläutere warum das Video ein genaus schlechter Fake sein soll? Für mich sieht es so aus als wäre es kein Fake aber ich bin durchaus bereit das nochmal zu prüfen, dafür müssen aber Argumente her. Deswegen würde ich gerne die Anzeichen etc. die für einen Fake stehen erfahren.


 
also den Beweis möchte ich auch mal sehen oder es kommt wieder das Argument mit dem Virenscanner, was wir ja hier schon mal hatten


----------



## FranzMeier (2. November 2011)

@Mentor501
Dann nenn mir doch mal einen Hinweis was dir dieses Video als fake erscheinen lässt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0NSP5z7nBg

Ich sehe Origin.exe im Programmordner, ich  sehe die Signatur die bestätigt das es sich um Software von Elektronik Arts handelt. Ich sehe dass die Datei geöffnet wird, ich sehe das sich Origin öffnet, ich sehe die Prozesse in "Process Monitor" ablaufen. Ich sehe keinen Schnitt und auch kein Antivirenprogramm. Ich denke man muss ganz klar sagen, dass pcgames einem anonymen Wichtigtuer hier eine Plattform gegeben hat ohne wenigstens selbst eine Prüfung der Software vorzunehmen. Und damit sind sie jetzt ganz klar baden gegangen..


----------



## Fischkop (2. November 2011)

Ladde82 schrieb:


> ich hab um ehrlich zu sagen keine ahnung was ich überhaupt noch glauben soll.
> der eine sagt dies der andere sagt das, alle geilen sich gegenseitig auf... usw
> 
> und EA prüft trotzdem seine Software... das weckt vertauen.
> ...


 
Ich habe bis jetzt einen einzigen Cheater gesehen und das war mein erstes Spiel, bin dann einfach auf einen anderen Server und gut wars, dannach habe ich aber keinen einzigen Cheater mehr gesehen


----------



## alleshiervergeben (2. November 2011)

Also liebe Leute, ich hab nur wegen diesem Thread mich dazu entschlossen ein Pcgames Account anzulegen, weil ich dieses ewige rumgezanke nicht mehr hören kann. 
Für alle die Contra Origin sind: Dann installiert es nicht. Dann braucht ihr euch auch nicht mit irgendeiner lächerlichen Beweisfindung auseinander zu setzen oder Pro-Origin-Leute anzupöbeln.
Für alle die BF3/FIFA o.ä. zocken wollen, die werden wohl einfach mit Origin leben und der dazugehörigen EULA leben müssen.
Keiner wird gezwungen Produkte von EA zu kaufen. Ist zwar eine Frechheit, was sie sich mit der EULA rausnehmen, aber ab und zu können große Konzerne die gute Spiele verkaufen eben mit so einer Frechheit durchkommen. 
Meiner Ansicht nach ists auch Mist, was EA hier gemacht hat (und die, die mich dumm nennen wollen, könnens jetzt tun ) aber mir ist BF3 eben dies wert.
Positiv an dieser ganzen Sache ist doch, dass die Spielerkommunity sich so aktiv gezeigt hat und EA angefangen hat (auch wenns nichts an Origin ändert) ihre EULA anzupassen. Und wenn man anstatt sinnfreie Youtube Videos oder Screens posten eine gescheite Petition anbrächte mit einem gescheiten Vorschlag für eine EULA/Originänderung, würde das ja vielleicht etwas mehr bringen 
MFG (Alle verdammten Nicks die ich wollte waren vergeben)


----------



## JamesMark (2. November 2011)

alleshiervergeben schrieb:


> Also liebe Leute, ich hab nur wegen diesem Thread mich dazu entschlossen ein Pcgames Account anzulegen, weil ich dieses ewige rumgezanke nicht mehr hören kann.
> Für alle die Contra Origin sind: Dann installiert es nicht. Dann braucht ihr euch auch nicht mit irgendeiner lächerlichen Beweisfindung auseinander zu setzen oder Pro-Origin-Leute anzupöbeln.
> Für alle die BF3/FIFA o.ä. zocken wollen, die werden wohl einfach mit Origin leben und der dazugehörigen EULA leben müssen.
> Keiner wird gezwungen Produkte von EA zu kaufen. Ist zwar eine Frechheit, was sie sich mit der EULA rausnehmen, aber ab und zu können große Konzerne die gute Spiele verkaufen eben mit so einer Frechheit durchkommen.
> ...


 
Dafür meldest du dich extra an? Das gegen das Gesetz verstoßen wird ist dir auch egal? Na dann viel Spaß Ingame, es gibt eben auch Leute, die nicht immer nur wegschauen und wo die Sucht nicht alleine überwiegt.

Sollte sich die EULA und Origin wieder im Bereich des Legalen befinden werde ich BF3 auch kaufen, so allerdings nicht. Man darf gespannt sein was noch passiert.

Es gibt übrigens Petitionen, die YouTube Videos sind übrigens nicht anderes als Beweise und Fakten! Die Statements von EA sind alle aus der Luft gegriffen. Vielleicht sollten sie mal selbst nachschauen, was IHR Programm wirklich so alles übermittelt und überprüft.


----------



## Brexten (2. November 2011)

Fischkop schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt einen einzigen Cheater gesehen und das war mein erstes Spiel, bin dann einfach auf einen anderen Server und gut wars, dannach habe ich aber keinen einzigen Cheater mehr gesehen


 
Warts nur ab die Masse an Cheatern wird schneller da sein, als wir sie erwähnen können =(


----------



## Chronik (2. November 2011)

alle CONTRA EA/ORIGIN können doch "auch" an der Pedition teilnehmen!!! 
LINK: http://openpetition.de/petition/online/verkaufsstopp-fuer-battlefield-3-in-deutschland
(wir Gamer müssen zusammen halten und uns dagegen wären)
Natürlich ist so ein Forum da um sein Unmut laut zu machen. Ich bin auch nicht mit den AGBs/der EULA bzw. ORIGIN (das Unwort des Jahres) einverstanden.
Und es kann doch nicht sein das EA/ORIGIN auch meine privaten erfasst/ausliest/scannt wie ihr es immer nehnen wollt und dann ohne zu fragen einfach an Ihre Partner weitergibt. Wenn ihr jetzt wieder nach Beweisen fragt lest mal die EULA zu ORIGIN! Und wenn das noch nicht Beweis genug ist EA verstößt mit ihren/hrer AGBs/Eula gegen das Dt. Gesetzt.

@alleshiervergeben: das was du geschrieben hast: "Dann installiert es nicht.", das klingt schon wie EA, die meinen wenn man nicht mit den AGBs/der Eula von ORIGIN einverstanden ist, soll mans nicht installlieren.
Bist doch kein Spitzel von EA oder, der jetzt versucht kanten zu glätten???

Jeder hat doch eine eigene Meinung und ein Recht darauf diese zu äußern.


----------



## Taxxor90 (2. November 2011)

Zum Video, was vorhin gepostet wurde

Origin Sypware in Aktion - HD Version - YouTube


Auch hier ist doch nur das zu sehen, was EA schon bestätigt hat, Der ProgramData Ordner wird in einigen Fällen durchgegangen, aber nirgendwo steht der Befehl "Read File" also wird keine der Dateien ausgelesen.

Wie im neusten Statement ja erklärt wurde:
"Dabei handelt es sich allerdings um eine gewöhnliche Windows-Funktion und nicht um einen Prozess zur Datenerfassung. Dabei scannt Origin selbst nicht das Verzeichnis, und auf Informationen wird weder zugegriffen noch werden sie von der Software gesammelt oder gespeichert. Wir sind uns allerdings bewusst, dass dieser Vorgang zu Verunsicherung bei unseren Kunden geführt hat und werden unsere Software in künftigen Versionen entsprechend aktualisieren, um unnötige Abläufe auszuschließen.""


Wenn man jetzt weiß, dass das so abläuft, ist es natürlich besonders schön, manuell eine Datei namens diabetes.txt in diesem (wohlgemerkt normalerweise versteckten Ordner) abzulegen und dann, wenn dann diese Prozedur läuft, in der keine Dateien gelesen oder versendet werden, aber der Pfad in Procmon zu sehen ist, zu sagen "Seht her, Origin hat nach meiner Datei gesucht, hat sie gelesen und an EA geschickt."


----------



## FranzMeier (3. November 2011)

Taxxor90 schrieb:


> Zum Video, was vorhin gepostet wurde
> 
> Origin Sypware in Aktion - HD Version - YouTube
> 
> Auch hier ist doch nur das zu sehen, was EA schon bestätigt hat, Der ProgramData Ordner wird in einigen Fällen durchgegangen, aber nirgendwo steht der Befehl "Read File" also wird keine der Dateien ausgelesen.


 
Das die Dateien ausgelesen werden hat auch niemand ernsthaft behauptet. Das wird auch in dem Video nicht behauptet. Da ist noch ein zweites Video, das gut zeigt, warum bereits das auslesen der Dateinamen problematisch ist. 
Origin von EA durchwühlt medizinischen Dateien und Chatprotokolle. - YouTube
Und du glaubst unbesehen den Aussagen von EA? Weil die sagen, sie würden zwar einen Prozess anstossen der die Dateinamen und Dateiattribute ausliest diese Daten aber gar nicht verwenden, glaubst du das? Und wo findet in dem Video eine Installation statt die den Prozess auslösen soll wie von EA behauptet? Ich sehe keine. 

Vor allem sehe ich aber auch keinen Start eines Antivirenprogramms oder irgendwelche anderen Anzeichen das das Video gefälscht ist, wie hier von pcgames verbreitet wird.

Und wenn wir das derzeitige Verhalten der Software akzeptieren und die Erklärung von EA hinnehmen - wie wollen wir dann erkennen wenn Origin die vom "Windows Prozess" ermittelten Daten dann irgendwann doch verwendet?


----------



## z3ro22 (3. November 2011)

ich glaube EA nichts das wollten sie schon immer und jetzt machen sie es punkt.


----------



## Chronik (3. November 2011)

Na aber wir haben es gemerkt, das jucken^^
Und wir können dagegen was tun!!!
Die Pedition


----------



## 5h4d0w (3. November 2011)

also ich hab mir nun extra origin installiert, nur um das auszuprobieren und kann bestätigen, dass das, was japonkiz vorzeigt tatsächlich durchgeführt wird. 
ob die dateinamen und diverse daten (erstellung/modifizierung) an EA geschickt werden, ist natürlich fraglich.

eins weiß ich jedenfalls: die erklärung von EA ist äußerst lahm. warum zum teufel sollten sie für das installieren von patches die zugriffserlaubnis vom gesamten programdata-verzeichnis ändern müssen? origin weiß doch, wohin spiele installiert wurden und daher ist auch nur an diesem ort die zugriffserlaubnis interessant. und wenn man den bullshit-gehalt dieser aussage bedenkt, warum sollte ich diesem typ glauben, dass all die ereignisse, die aufgezeichnet wurden, von windows automatisch durcheführt werden? klar kann es sein, dass div. query-events automatisch geschehen und EA nichts damit tut. kann aber auch sein, dass die ermittelten daten gespeichert und uU verschickt werden. die EULA erlauben es jedenfalls. im notfall ist das ja alles bloß zum zweck der lizenzüberprüfung...


----------



## Draikore (3. November 2011)

und wenn ich in dem ordner nix habe ?? ó_Ò


----------



## Hasamoto (3. November 2011)

Für mich zählt alleine die Tatsache das EA mit Origin die Festplatte Scannt ,was eine Straftat ist 

In Deutschland ist eine Durchsuchung von Privateigentum ( dazu gehören auch Festplatten ) nur mit Richterliche Anordnung erlaubt.
Somit hat EA eine Millionenfache Straftat begangen,und egal wie sie sich verteidigen,rausreden oder die AGB ändern, nix und niemand kann das ungeschehen machen was die verbrochen haben. die haben bereits die daten der Origin nutzer,und glaubt mir die rücken die bestimmt nicht wieder raus.

Schon lange befor BF3 rauskarm habe ich vor Origin gewarnt und habe dabei nur Hon und Spot geerntet
Jetzt habt ihr den Salat

Was mich persönlich angeht
Ich werde sollange Origin Exestiert niemals wieder ein EA spiel anfassen Egal was die Für wertungen haben oder wie gerne ich es spielen würde
Und sollten die Alte EA Titel wie DAO mit Origin nachrüsten werde ich diese Titel zurücksenden und den Kaufbetrag einklagen


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2011)

Auch ein interessantes Video eines Anwalts, der sich über Origin äußert. Dieses wurde bei Gamersglobal in den News gepostet:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0__fopTaqcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Sunrunner (3. November 2011)

PCGames schrieb:


> Auch zu den zahlreichen Youtube-Videos hinsichtlich vermeintlicher Systemscans nimmt die Analyse Stellung. Bei diesen handele es sich um ein Anti-Viren-Programm, das seine Arbeit verrichtet. Der Video-Ersteller habe der AntiVirus.exe einfach den Namen und das Logo von Origin verpasst.


 
Ja natürlich... Und wenn man den Process monitor bei sich laufen lässt und die ganzen Lesevorgänge sieht, ist das dann auch "nur ein Vierenprogramm" ?!
Tut mir sehr leid, aber ich hab's mit eigenen Augen gesehen und Auch das "senden an EA" ist per Wireshark wunderbar nachzuverfolgen. Zudem macht sich das ganze gescanne und gesende auch bei mir auf der Leitung bemerkbar.
Und selbst wenn die "nur nach EA Spielen" bzw. geänderten Daten sucht und diese Repariert, ist das Strafbar. Ich hab eine Gemoddete C&C Version, wenn EA das sieht löschen die die, und sperren mich aus dem C&C Universum?!
Naja, BF3 kommt vllt auf Steam, wenn origin wegfällt ok, ansonsten geht das Game an Amazon zurück!!


----------



## harndrang (3. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich finde auch, dass alleine der Umstand dass die Platte gescannt wird, sehr bedenklich ist. Außerdem finde ich die Aussage "wir werden sorgfältig und ehrenvoll mit Euren Daten umgehen" einfach nur lächerlich. Die Vergangenheit hat ja schon oft genug gezeigt, Gelegenheit macht......

Ich bin ein Battlefield Fan der ersten Stunde und leide förmlich dass ich das Game jetzt nicht zocken kann (wegen dem blöden Origin). Ich finde es schlimm was EA mit seiner "ich will noch mehr Geld haben" Wut und der "Konrollwut" aus dem Game gemacht hat. 

- Origin
- kein Dedicated Server
- Kein Map Editor

Das sind alles Faktoren die es mir unmöglich machen das Game zu kaufen, egal wie gut es auch ist. Die können mir erzählen was sie wollen, alle drei Punkte dienen nur der Gewinnmaximierung:

- Origin -> Kontrolle der Spieler
- kein Dedicated Server -> die wollen Geld duch "lizensierte" Server verdienen
- kein Map Editor -> Die wollen den neuen Content selber vermarkten (siehe das schon angekündigte Addon; 4 Karten für xx€)

Ich finde es wur ein Unternehmen nur natürlich das sie viel Geld verdienen wollen und auch müssen. Es ist vollkommen legitim dass sie nicht möchten das irgendjemand das Spiel spielt ohne dafür bezahlt zu haben. Hier speil aber die Verhältnissmäßigkeit eine Rolle!

Ich möchte auch dass keine Verbechen mehr geschehen, aber dafür lassen wir nicht täglich alle Wohnungen in Deutschland von der Polizei durchsuchen nur um evtl. ein paar Verbrecher zu finden. Das wäre wohl nicht verhältnissmäßig.

Ich denke man kann evtl. Origin durch geschickte Rechtevergabe auf dem System in seiner Scanwut bremsen. Einfach einen neuen Benutzer anlegen und diesem nur minimalen Zugriff auf das Sytem geben. D.h. nur Zugriff auf das Origin Verzeichnis (auf keinen Fall das Programm Verzeichnis), das Windows Verzeichnis und Teile des Profilverzeichnisses (der neue Benutzer besitzt ja ein eigenes Profilverzeichnis das für gewöhnlich leer ist). Außerdem muss der Zugriff auf die Registry beschränkt werden. Dieses User dann NUR zum Spielen mit Origin verwenden.

Gruß


----------



## Rabowke (3. November 2011)

Sunrunner schrieb:


> Tut mir sehr leid, aber ich hab's mit eigenen Augen gesehen und Auch das "senden an EA" ist per Wireshark wunderbar nachzuverfolgen.


Hat irgendjemand behauptet das Origin nichts an EA schickt? Wär das nicht ziemlich dämlich für ein Onlineprogramm, wenn es keine Daten senden und empfangen würde?  

Wireshark ( Etheral ) sowie process monitor und andere Tools von Sysinternals sind tolle Programme, allerdings muss man die Ergebnisse auch auswerten und interpretieren können ... das können leider nicht alle. Ich behaupte sogar: sehr weniger sind dazu in der Lage.

Selbst die Erwähnung von dir, dass Origin Daten an EA schickt ist im Grunde keine Silbe wert ... genauso kannst du dich hinstellen und mit Logs beweisen das Steam Daten an Valve schickt!

Du hast Recht ... nur was nutzt einem diese Aussage? Nichts.


----------



## alleshiervergeben (3. November 2011)

Erstmal, wieso fragen Sie, ob ich mich extra für diesen Thread angemeldet habe, wenn ich das im ersten Satz gepostet habe? 
Zumal ists schön, dass Sie über meine "Sucht" für BF3 berichten, da Sie auch sicher wissen, dass ich seit Release mich in einem Keller mit Pc und Internet verbunkert habe und seitdem nichgt mein Zimmer verlassen habe, um BF3 zu spielen (2 Stunden Spielzeit bis jetzt  ).
Die Petitionen die ich bis dato gesehen habe, waren alle für Verkaufsverbote von BF3,


> alle CONTRA EA/ORIGIN können doch "auch" an der Pedition teilnehmen!!!
> LINK: No Action - Online Petition
> (wir Gamer müssen zusammen halten und uns dagegen wären)
> Natürlich ist so ein Forum da um sein Unmut laut zu machen. Ich bin auch nicht mit den AGBs/der EULA bzw. ORIGIN (das Unwort des Jahres) einverstanden.


wie hier genannt. Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht die Ideallösung. 
Als letztes wollte ich Sie fragen, wie Sie dazu kommen zu glauben, dass Youtube Videos denn als Fakten oder Beweise gelten sollen, da diese von anonymen Menschen mit verschiedenen Interessen (Leute von BF3 abschrecken, für COD z.B. u.a.) gepostet werden und ihr Wahrheitsgehalt hinterfragt werden sollte.

Ich habe nicht genügend Fachkompetenz mit dem Pc, oder Programmen wir Origin um selber ein Bild dessen zu machen, was Origin denn alles übermittelt und überprüft. Möglicherweise täte etwas Bescheidenheit bei der eigenen Kompetenz Screens/Videos zu interpretieren den Leuten gut.


----------



## HDD-Ragga (3. November 2011)

Man prüft doch alles erdenklich mögliche, bevor ein Produkt auf den deutschen Markt kommt. Bei elektronischen Spielen wird die Altersfreigabe überprüft, es wird evtl. indiziert und und und.

Bei Eula Bestimmungen haben die Anbieter anscheinend Narrenfreiheit, dass scheint sich auch da fortzusetzen, wenn es zum Einsatz bestimmter Überprüfungssoftware kommt. Scheint eine Schwachstelle zu sein, wie sich jetzt herausstellt. 

Juckt dem Shooterfan so der Finger, dass er sich offenbart und dies völlig ignoriert? Nutzt man die Naivität seiner Kunden aus?

Ich bin kein Anwalt, für mich stellt sich nur eine einfrache Frage: Warum überprüft man auch nicht hier im Vorfeld und klopft, wie im aktuellen Fall, EA auf die Finger und sagt, "Nein, so können wir BF3 in Deutschland nicht auf den Markt bringen. Ihre Bestimmungen sind nach deutschen Recht rechtswidrig. Das gleiche gilt für die Überprüfungssoftware!"

Jetzt ist der Zug abgefahren. Wer BF3 spielen will, muss sich den Bedingungen dieses Konzerns beugen. Selbst wenn dieser ein paar lapidare Textpassagen in seinen Bestimmungen streicht, kann er später jederzeit Veränderungen vornehmen. An seiner fragwürdigen Software, wird er mit Sicherheit nichts ändern.

Jeder muss für sich selbst wissen, was er preisgeben möchte. Momentan bleibt mir nur eins, trotz Interesse an dem Spiel, es nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Worrel (3. November 2011)

FranzMeier schrieb:


> ... ich  sehe die Signatur die bestätigt das es sich um Software von Electronic Arts handelt. ...


Vielleicht eine dumme Frage, weil ich keine Ahnung von digitalen Signaturen habe: 
Ist eine solche Signatur nicht einfach nur eine Zeichenkette, die man (verschlüsselt oder nicht) 1:1 aus der original _origin.exe_ in eine_ fake.exe_ kopieren kann?


----------



## TheBlackOne (3. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine dumme Frage, weil ich keine Ahnung von digitalen Signaturen habe:
> Ist eine solche Signatur nicht einfach nur eine Zeichenkette, die man (verschlüsselt oder nicht) 1:1 aus der original _origin.exe_ in eine_ fake.exe_ kopieren kann?


 
Nein, kann man nicht. Es wäre ziemlich sinnlos, wenn man eine Signatur so einfach fälschen könnte, oder?
Die Datei im Video ist schon von Origin, das kann man durch die digitale Signatur eindeutig belegen.

Das Verhalten von Origin ist dennoch harmlos; Details darüber kann man hier lesen: Umstrittene Spiele-Zusatzsoftware: Electronic Arts erklärt, was Origin tut - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


----------



## Worrel (3. November 2011)

TheBlackOne schrieb:


> Nein, kann man nicht. Es wäre ziemlich sinnlos, wenn man eine Signatur so einfach fälschen könnte, oder?
> Die Datei im Video ist schon von Origin, das kann man durch die digitale Signatur eindeutig belegen.


Aber die Informatinoen, die in der Signatur stehen, befinden sich doch alle in der Datei? oder fragt Windows bei jeder Signatur Anzeige im Internet nach, welche Signatur dazugehört?


----------



## Gobbos (3. November 2011)

"... der Software versuchen mithilfe von Screenshots und Youtube-Videos zu beweisen"

wie wäre es wenn ihr als fachpresse im gamingbereich mal anstelle nur platt zu berichten und sich schoen rauszuhalten mal selbst die software analysiert? ist das so schwer? 

die fachpresse ist hat das game doch getestet, wie wäre es dann mal als die eure medienmacht dafuer zu nutzen bei ea anzufragen wie es den wäre dem kunden offen zu lasssen welche daten gescannt werden? oder einfacher ausgedrueckt. ihr steuert mit euren tests die kaufentscheidung bei vielen benutzern mit und mit dieser verantwortung finde ich es sollte auch eine gewisse objektivität und soziale verantwortung in bezug auf die begleiterscheinungen eines solchen games eingegangen werden

oder traut man sich nicht einfach beim grossen publisher an der fassade zu kratzen?


----------



## Xorydol (3. November 2011)

Natürlich muss EA den Programme Ordner scannen. Nur dadurch können sie wissen, ob ein Spiel noch da ist... Steam macht das auch nicht? Natürlich macht Steam das nicht, bei Steam sind alle Programme im selben Ordner....


----------



## KeiteH (3. November 2011)

Moinsen!
Hat eigentlich schon mal irgend jemand irgendwie STICHHALTIG festgestellt, dass Origin private Daten sammelt?
Alle schreien immer rum, aber _wirkliche_ Beweise hab ich noch keinen Einzigen gesehen (z.B. ein "ReadFile" im PM).
Ich kann jederzeit ein Programm schreiben, dass haufenweise Einträge im  Windows Dateisystem auslöst, ohne dass ich ein Byte vom Inhalt zu  Gesicht bekomme (und das hat nix damit zu tun, dass ich beruflich programmiere). 
Mir scheint, als hätten einige keine Ahnung wie ein Computer  funktioniert und welches Event was bei Windoof auslöst. 
Nur mal so als  Starthilfe zum kritischen Nachdenken: 
Schon zu XP-Zeiten hat ein  einfacher klick auf den Start-Button gleich ein paar hundert(!) Einträge  in der Registry geändert. Was passiert wohl, wenn man einen beliebigen  Installer startet der dann erst mal ermittelt, auf welcher Partition der  meiste freie Platz ist (damit gehts schon mal los)?
Ja, Origin hat mist gebaut. Ja! JA! 
Und sie müssen schleunigst ihre Lizenzen den geltendem Recht anpassen, keine Frage.
Wenn das passiert, glaubst du's dann?
Wenn nein warum nicht?
Und komm  mir nicht mit 'glauben' und 'meinen', zum Glauben gehört 'ne Kirche und  zum 'meinen' nen Soziologiekreis (oder was auch immer*fg*). Dem Händler  glaubst du doch auch, dass dein Auto 115PS und nicht 98 hat. Steht auch  schwarz auf weiß auf einem Papier (heißt nur Zulassungsbescheiniging  Teil I+II und nicht EULA). Warst du deswegen schon mal auf 'nem  Leistungsprüfstand beim TüV? Dann aber schnell...! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden:
Ich selber hätte auch lieber kein Origin, auch kein Steam (das wäre imho das kleiner Übel), 
aber ich mag BF3 und deshalb hab ichs getan. 
Sollte es jemals bei Steam ohne Origin auftauchen, würd ich's mir vllt.  sogar dort nochmal kaufen nur um Origin loszuwerden, aber egal...

meine Meinung dazu, 
greetz


----------



## Datamind (3. November 2011)

KeiteH schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Hat eigentlich schon mal irgend jemand irgendwie STICHHALTIG festgestellt, dass Origin private Daten sammelt?
> Alle schreien immer rum, aber _wirkliche_ Beweise hab ich noch keinen Einzigen gesehen (z.B. ein "ReadFile" im PM).
> Ich kann jederzeit ein Programm schreiben, dass haufenweise Einträge im  Windows Dateisystem auslöst, ohne dass ich ein Byte vom Inhalt zu  Gesicht bekomme (und das hat nix damit zu tun, dass ich beruflich programmiere).
> ...


 
Nöööö, aber hat EA das Gegenteil bewiesen? Kennst du den Begriff Beweislastumkehr, oder Umkehr der Beweislast (was sich auch immer besser anhört)


----------



## KeiteH (3. November 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Nöööö, aber hat EA das Gegenteil bewiesen? Kennst du den Begriff Beweislastumkehr, oder Umkehr der Beweislast (was sich auch immer besser anhört)


 
Schon, aber um etwas von EA einzufordern braucht es allgemein nachvollziehbare Beweise für die Vorwürfe und die hab ich zumindest noch nicht gesehen. Es gilt also nach deutschem Recht immer noch die Unschuldsvermutung, auch für den "Angeklagten" EA solange nicht das Gegenteil *bewiesen* ist!


----------



## Datamind (3. November 2011)

KeiteH schrieb:


> Schon, aber um etwas von EA einzufordern braucht es allgemein nachvollziehbare Beweise für die Vorwürfe und die hab ich zumindest noch nicht gesehen. Es gilt also nach deutschem Recht immer noch die Unschuldsvermutung, auch für den "Angeklagten" EA solange nicht das Gegenteil *bewiesen* ist!


 
Das ist ein gutes Argument, nur ist z.B. die EULA nach deutschem Recht auch nicht gültig, von Juristen belegt. Aber ich denke wir sollten abwarten was die Datenschutzbeauftragten zu dem Thema sagen bzw. haben die das Recht EA mehr Informationen zu entlocken als alle anderen die sich damit beschäftigen. Zumindest kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Datenschutzbeauftragten neutral mit der Thematik umgehen.


----------



## KeiteH (3. November 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Das ist ein gutes Argument, nur ist z.B. die EULA nach deutschem Recht auch nicht gültig, von Juristen belegt. Aber ich denke wir sollten abwarten was die Datenschutzbeauftragten zu dem Thema sagen bzw. haben die das Recht EA mehr Informationen zu entlocken als alle anderen die sich damit beschäftigen. Zumindest kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Datenschutzbeauftragten neutral mit der Thematik umgehen.


 
Entscheidend ist doch, dass die Software dem entspricht, was die EULA beschreibt.
Ob dieses - nennen wir es mal "Gesamtwerk" - dann den jeweiligen landesspezifischen Gesetzen entspricht (was eigentlich eine selbstverständlichkeit sein sollte!) steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber du hast nat. Recht, warten wir's mal ab was dabei "raus kommt" ...


----------



## lf0 (4. November 2011)

Zum einen kann ein Jurist nur eine BEWERTUNG abgegeben, ob die EULA gültig ist, denn die Gültigkeit kann im Zweifelsfall nur von einem Gericht bestimmt werden. Da die alte EULA offensichtlich zu viele problematische Passagen enthalten hat, wurde sie sinnvollerweise geändert. In welcher Form sie jetzt mit deutschem Recht vereinbar ist eine andere Frage und auch welche Teile davon im Streitfall überhaupt ungültig sind oder bei einer Klage irgendwelche konkreten Ansprüche für den Kläger ergeben. Und ich bezweifle doch stark, dass EA die alte EULA zu Ungunsten derer die sie schon "durchgewunken" haben auslegen wird, wo doch eine neue EULA schon existiert. Ob man nun der aktuellen EULA zustimmt oder nicht, muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden - unabhängig davon, ob sie inhaltlich potentiell nicht mit deutschem Recht vereinbar ist (und wenn man der festen Überzeugung dessen ist, haben die entsprechenden Punkte auch keine Wirksamkeit).

Viel peinlicher finde ich allerdings die Screenshots und Videos die kursieren. KEIN EINZIGER scheint tatsächlich geprüft zu haben was WIRKLICH passiert. Da wird mit extremen Halbwissen um sich geworfen dass man echt nur den Kopf schütteln kann.

Was passiert, ist ein Modifizieren der ACLs (Access Control List) auf den ProgramData bzw. All Users/Anwendungsdaten Ordner (unter XP).
Jeder kann sich das ganze etwa mit AccessEnum von SysInternals angucken (z.B. komplett C scannen und das Resultat speichern, Origin installieren/starten und dann nochmal scannen und das Ergebnis mit dem initialen Scan vergleichen). Genau das, was EA behauptet.

Konkret wird zu dem Administrator und normaler User auf den Hauptordner "ProgramData" der Benutzer "Jeder" hinzugefügt. Das ist wohl nicht gerade sinnvoll aber in fast keinem Fall ein wirkliches Sicherheitsproblem, da der Ordner von vorn herein von jedem Benutzer beschrieben werden kann (außer man hat da selbst die Rechte eingeschränkt). Einzig wenn man etwa seine Systemplatte z.B. Gästen via Dateifreigabe geöffnet hat ist das möglicherweise ein gewisses Problem. Aber man kann natürlich schon klar sagen, dass die Operation nicht notwendig ist.

Was diese Operation dann nach sich zieht, ist das rekursive Setzen (sprich er läuft durch alle Unterverzeichnisse und Dateien) aller Rechte auf Dateien und Ordner unterhalb von ProgramData, daher sieht man im ProcessMonitor auch die vielen Zugriffe auf alle Dateien die dort liegen.

Mit dem ProcessMonitor kann man leicht sehen, welche Operationen durchgeführt werden, wenn man den "Jeder"-Benutzer einfach aus der ACL vom ProgramData-Ordner mit Hilfe des normalen Explorer entfernt.
Und siehe da - es sieht GANZ EXAKT GENAU SO AUS wie dass, was Origin macht..... (nur mit Explorer.exe als Prozess und nicht Origin.exe)

Also BITTE versucht doch endlich mal auf eine sachliche Ebene runter zu kommen. Und jeder der eine Behauptung aufstellt sollte sie auch stichhaltig beweisen können.

Interessant wäre jedenfalls nochmal den genauen Netzwerkverkehr zu analysieren (am besten via Debugger um den Inhalt der SSL-Verbindungen zu sehen). Vielleicht mache ich das ja mal am Wochenende.

Bis dahin sollte sich jeder der eine weitere Behauptung aufstellt zumindest mal eine halbwegs plausible Beweiskette zurechtlegen, damit es nicht noch peinlicher wird als es eh schon ist.

Ich sage hiermit nicht, dass EA unter keinen Umständen unnötige und unangemessene Daten erfasst und überträgt, nur dass die Schlussfolgerungen anhand der Videos und Screenshots vom ProcessMonitor bestenfalls fragwürdig sind, eher naiv und falsch.


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (5. November 2011)

lf0 schrieb:


> Zum einen kann ein Jurist nur eine BEWERTUNG abgegeben, ob die EULA gültig ist, denn die Gültigkeit kann im Zweifelsfall nur von einem Gericht bestimmt werden. Da die alte EULA offensichtlich zu viele problematische Passagen enthalten hat, wurde sie sinnvollerweise geändert. In welcher Form sie jetzt mit deutschem Recht vereinbar ist eine andere Frage und auch welche Teile davon im Streitfall überhaupt ungültig sind oder bei einer Klage irgendwelche konkreten Ansprüche für den Kläger ergeben. Und ich bezweifle doch stark, dass EA die alte EULA zu Ungunsten derer die sie schon "durchgewunken" haben auslegen wird, wo doch eine neue EULA schon existiert. Ob man nun der aktuellen EULA zustimmt oder nicht, muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden - unabhängig davon, ob sie inhaltlich potentiell nicht mit deutschem Recht vereinbar ist (und wenn man der festen Überzeugung dessen ist, haben die entsprechenden Punkte auch keine Wirksamkeit).
> 
> Viel peinlicher finde ich allerdings die Screenshots und Videos die kursieren. KEIN EINZIGER scheint tatsächlich geprüft zu haben was WIRKLICH passiert. Da wird mit extremen Halbwissen um sich geworfen dass man echt nur den Kopf schütteln kann.
> 
> ...



Mein persönliches Problem ist nicht was Origin macht, sondern schon alleine die Tatsache, dass es theoretischerweise die Möglichkeit hat, soweit ich das verstanden habe, wie eine voll funktionsfähige Spyware zu arbeiten.
Da ich keinerlei vertrauen in Electronic Arts habe möchte ich ihnen diese Funktion nicht bieten. Man kann beliebig viel an der EULA herumschnibbeln, aber solange das Programm nicht grundlegend verändert wird werde ich alle Spiele von Electronic Arts weiter boykottieren. Ausserdem kann Origin auch Informationen darüber erfassen, welche Programme man nutzt, wie ich es selbst in der EULA gelesen habe und wie es mir sogar bewiesen wurde. Auch diese Informationen können durchaus zu Marketingzwecken verkauft werden.

Somit bleibe ich bei meiner Position, dass Origin eine Spyware ist: Wenn jemand einen Trojaner auf dem Rechner von einem platziert, aber in einer EULA sagt, dass er ihn nicht vollständig einsetzt und dies auch nicht tut bleibt es dennoch ein Trojaner.

Im Übrigen wäre ein auf dieses Programm bezogener Hack fatal. Dann könnte man wirklich die Spyware in vollem Umfang nutzen.

Ausserdem glaube ich nicht an die Datensicherheit von EA. Der beste Schutz gegen Datendiebstahl ist noch immer keine Daten zu sammeln.

Solange mir EA nicht folgende Anforderungen erfüllt werde ich kein Spiel von ihnen mehr kaufen:

1. Grundlegende Veränderungen im Programm, sodass es keinerlei Daten auf dem jeweiligen PC betrachten kann. Eine bessere Möglichkeit wäre ein Logfile der Fehler im Spiel zu erstellen und dieses erst nach einer Zustimmung vom Benutzer (in jedem Fall einzeln, solange er nicht eine automatische Funktion aktiviert, die jederzeit durch eine klar erkennbare Option deaktiviert werden kann) an die Server weiterzuleiten.
2. Daten dürfen nicht auf einen Benutzer zurückgeführt werden können. Sie müssen so gespeichert werden, dass keine Verbindung zu anderen Daten von diesem Nutzer erkennbar ist.
3. Keinerlei Nutzung von Drittprogrammen. Ein Server-Browser muss direkt in das Spiel integriert werden. Auch diverse Optionen eines Sozialen Netzwerkes müssen in das Spiel oder in ein Separat zu öffnendes Fenster bzw Programm integriert werden.
4. Keinerlei Accountzwang. Ein Spiel muss ohne Vorhandenseins eines Accounts starten können.
5. Die Möglichkeit zur Nutzung von mehreren Profilen. Es sollte die Möglichkeit geben innerhalb von Spielen sich mehrere Profile anzulegen. Sowohl im Einzelspieler als auch im Mehrspielermodus. So sollte es zum Beispiel möglich sein sich ein Profil für einen Clan und dazu ein Spassprofil zu erstellen. Im Singleplayer solllte die Möglichkeit bestehen für mehrere Spieler Profile anzulegen um beispielsweise den eigenen Bruder auch spielen zu lassen ohne dass der eigene Spielfortschritt gefährdet wird.
6. Da EA sich für den Komfort von Spielern einsetzen möchte sollte eine Account Aktivierung oder auch Passwortwiederherstellung komplett Ingame möglich sein. Dies könnte durch einen ingame Browser geschehen.

Das sind die Punkte die mir jetzt spontan einfallen. Natürlich ist diese Liste nicht zwangsläufig komplett.


----------



## Fraggerick (5. November 2011)

dumme frage: welches spiel bleibt dir denn, welches all diese Kriterien erfüllt?


----------



## noclue42 (5. November 2011)

ganz ehrlich, is mir egal. wer seine rechtschutzlinien UMSCHREIBT, NACHDEM das spiel erschienen ist, hat mist gebaut. ganz klarer fall.


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (5. November 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> dumme frage: welches spiel bleibt dir denn, welches all diese Kriterien erfüllt?


 Das sind ja eher Richtlinien


----------



## Raptor (5. November 2011)

lf0 schrieb:


> Was passiert, ist ein Modifizieren der ACLs (Access Control List) auf den ProgramData bzw. All Users/Anwendungsdaten Ordner (unter XP).
> Jeder kann sich das ganze etwa mit AccessEnum von SysInternals angucken (z.B. komplett C scannen und das Resultat speichern, Origin installieren/starten und dann nochmal scannen und das Ergebnis mit dem initialen Scan vergleichen). Genau das, was EA behauptet.
> 
> Konkret wird zu dem Administrator und normaler User auf den Hauptordner "ProgramData" der Benutzer "Jeder" hinzugefügt. Das ist wohl nicht gerade sinnvoll aber in fast keinem Fall ein wirkliches Sicherheitsproblem, da der Ordner von vorn herein von jedem Benutzer beschrieben werden kann (außer man hat da selbst die Rechte eingeschränkt). Einzig wenn man etwa seine Systemplatte z.B. Gästen via Dateifreigabe geöffnet hat ist das möglicherweise ein gewisses Problem. Aber man kann natürlich schon klar sagen, dass die Operation nicht notwendig ist.
> ...


Hier täuschst du dich dies ist ein Sicherheitsproblem. Sobald jemand eine Dateifreigabe auf seinem Rechner fürs Netzwerk hat, hat ein  Hacker die Möglichkeit ins System des Benutzers zu kommen. Wenn nun der ProgramData Ordner die Rechte für Jeden Benutzer hat, brauch der Hacker sich keine mühen zu machen. Er braucht nur irgendwie Zugriff auf den Rechner zu kriegen und kann alle Programme wie z.B. Ausführbare Dateien von Standardprogrammen verändern. Mag sein das es viele Windows Benutzer nicht so mit der Sicherheit nehmen, ich gehöre leider dazu, aber das ändert nichts daran das so ein Eingriff verherrende Folgen haben kann und z.B. Linux-Benutzer dies nicht zulassen würden. Darüber hinaus hat EA nicht wirklich erklärt warum sie das machen, bis jetzt gibt es für mich keinen Grund die Rechte von Program Data und allen Unterordnern zu ändern. Solange hier EA kein schlüssiges Argument liefert warum man das Macht ist dieses Verhalten in meinen Augen das einer Spyware, denn Trojaner und Spyware machen ähnliches.

Das Verhalten eines normalen Programmierers wäre hier nur die Rechte für meine Verzeichnisse zu verändern aber nicht für alle anderen Verzeichnisse. Diese Verhalten erschliesst sich mir nicht wirklich und EA hat keine richtigen Grund dafür genannt.


----------



## lf0 (5. November 2011)

Raptor schrieb:


> Hier täuschst du dich dies ist ein Sicherheitsproblem. Sobald jemand eine Dateifreigabe auf seinem Rechner fürs Netzwerk hat, hat ein  Hacker die Möglichkeit ins System des Benutzers zu kommen.



Genau den Fall habe ich ja als Sicherheitsproblem aufgeführt (mit der entscheidenden Voraussetzung, dass die Systemplatte Teil einer Freigabe sein muss!). Aber wie gesagt, der ProgramData-Ordner ist IMMER für alle Benutzer schreibbar, nur nicht für Gäste oder andere Benutzerklassen. Sobald ein Hacker Zugriff auf das System hat, ist das Zugriffsrecht vom ProgramData eher ein stark untergeordnetes Problem - denn zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist das System schon komplett kompromittiert.

Wie gesagt, es ist unnötig und schlampig - allerdings bei weitem nicht so fatal wie hier von einigen dargestellt. Ich denke da wurde eben nicht richtig nachgedacht bei der Implementierung und Origin sollte definitiv nachbessern. Aber einen extremen Angriffsvektor wie du das hier jetzt darstellst ist es bei Leibe nicht. Zumindest solltest du wenn mal GANZ genau beschreiben wie ein solcher Angriff vonstatten gehen soll (sagen wir mal im regulären Fall eines normalen PCs der mit NAT hinter einem DSL-Modem hängt und die Standarddateifreigaben hat).

Ich sage mal, die Entwickler waren einfach schlampig und haben sich gedacht, dass sie so einfach sicherstellen können, dass alle Installationen von den mit Origin zu installierenden Programmen sauber durchlaufen (Origin ist schließlich ein Installer-Programm das zudem ohne Admin-Rechte laufen soll).

Allerdings ist jeder Virenscanner da ein weit gefährlicheres Werkzeug, was wesentlich mehr sensitive Daten an den Hersteller schickt.


----------



## lf0 (5. November 2011)

p4nd4fri3nd schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Problem ist nicht was Origin macht, sondern schon alleine die Tatsache, dass es theoretischerweise die Möglichkeit hat, soweit ich das verstanden habe, wie eine voll funktionsfähige Spyware zu arbeiten.



Theoretischer Weise kann JEDE Software die du installierst wie eine voll funktionsfähige Spyware arbeiten! 
Sogar jedes Programm, dass du startest kann potentiell Spyware sein.


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (5. November 2011)

Aber auch wenn jedes Programm zu einer Spyware werden kann erscheinen mir die Voraussetzungen von Origin dann doch am "einladensten" 
Bis jetzt wusste ich nur, dass man Spyware an Programme anhängen kann. Aber wie kann man jedes Programm zu einer Spyware umbauen?


----------



## lf0 (6. November 2011)

p4nd4fri3nd schrieb:


> Aber auch wenn jedes Programm zu einer Spyware werden kann erscheinen mir die Voraussetzungen von Origin dann doch am "einladensten"
> Bis jetzt wusste ich nur, dass man Spyware an Programme anhängen kann. Aber wie kann man jedes Programm zu einer Spyware umbauen?


 
Sobald du ein Programm startest, wirst du ihm vertrauen müssen, dass es nichts böses tut. Das gilt für jedes Programm und du kannst nun kein Vertrauen haben (z. B. wenn du Origin startest) oder du kannst dem vertrauen (z. B. wenn du PunkBuster, Norton Antivirus, Chrome oder sonst was) startest.  Bis jemand tatsächlich nachgewiesen hat, dass es sich um Spyware handelt, kannst du es eben nicht ausschließen - der umgekehrte Beweis ist bei weitem schwieriger bis zu dem Punkt, dass es fast unmöglich ist.

Mit den bisherigen Indizien sehe ich alle allerdings auf einer relativ ähnlichen Stufe, denn jeder Virenscanner und auch PB sind da wesentlich näher an Spyware dran, als dass was man Origin bisher nachweisen konnte. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass Origin nicht doch sensible Daten erfasst und an EA schickt aber dieser genaue Nachweis fehlt bisher und alles andere sind Mutmaßungen und unbewiesene Anschuldigungen.

Das Origin den "Jeder" Benutzer zu dem normalen "Benutzer" bei der ACL vom ProgramData-Ordner hinzufügt sollte natürlich schnellst möglich behoben werden. Aber wie gesagt, ist das jetzt weder ein Kriterium für Spyware noch für ein Root-Kit. Das ist einfach nur schlampige Arbeit seitens EA.


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (6. November 2011)

Danke für die Info

Nur der Unterschied ist soweit ich weiss, dass Origin, im Gegensatz zu anderen Programmen, unter anderem für eine Sammlung von Daten entwickelt wurde. Somit könnte man damit doch deutlich einfacher auf Dateien zugreifen und Informationen versenden ohne überhaupt etwas am Programm zu ändern als bei anderen Programmen: Man würde für eine Nutzung als Spyware ja einfach nur verändern müssen auf welche Ordner und Dateien Origin zugreift. Und welche Infos versendet werden. Es ist ja schliesslich Fakt, dass Origin Informationen sammelt. Durch die EULA wird einem nur mitgeteilt welche Infos gesammelt werden. Und man könnte ja auch einfach die EULA ignorieren und alle möglichen anderen Daten sammeln. Ich möchte EA weder Datenmissbrauch noch schlechte Sicherheitsmassnahmen unterstellen, aber wenn Dritte sich trotzdem unerlaubt Zugriff schaffen, könnten sie doch dem Programm einfach sagen, dass es weitere Daten sammeln soll und dass die Infos an eine andere Adresse geschickt werden. So könnten die genannten Dritten mit verhältnismäßig wenig Aufwand viele Daten sammeln.

Oder kann man das bei allen anderen Programmen ähnlich einfach und umfassend durchführen?


----------



## Xorydol (6. November 2011)

p4nd4fri3nd schrieb:


> Das sind ja eher Richtlinien



Na ja, trotzdem verstßt jedes größere Spiel der letzten 3 Jahre gegen mindestens eine deiner "Richtlinien" und diese Spiele sind beiweitem nicht alle von EA


----------



## Xorydol (6. November 2011)

p4nd4fri3nd schrieb:


> Danke für die Info
> 
> Nur der Unterschied ist soweit ich weiss, dass Origin, im Gegensatz zu anderen Programmen, unter anderem für eine Sammlung von Daten entwickelt wurde. Somit könnte man damit doch deutlich einfacher auf Dateien zugreifen und Informationen versenden ohne überhaupt etwas am Programm zu ändern als bei anderen Programmen: Man würde für eine Nutzung als Spyware ja einfach nur verändern müssen auf welche Ordner und Dateien Origin zugreift. Und welche Infos versendet werden. Es ist ja schliesslich Fakt, dass Origin Informationen sammelt. Durch die EULA wird einem nur mitgeteilt welche Infos gesammelt werden. Und man könnte ja auch einfach die EULA ignorieren und alle möglichen anderen Daten sammeln. Ich möchte EA weder Datenmissbrauch noch schlechte Sicherheitsmassnahmen unterstellen, aber wenn Dritte sich trotzdem unerlaubt Zugriff schaffen, könnten sie doch dem Programm einfach sagen, dass es weitere Daten sammeln soll und dass die Infos an eine andere Adresse geschickt werden. So könnten die genannten Dritten mit verhältnismäßig wenig Aufwand viele Daten sammeln.
> 
> Oder kann man das bei allen anderen Programmen ähnlich einfach und umfassend durchführen?



Rein die technische Möglichkeit, diese Daten zu sammeln, bieten wohl auch Steam oder Battle Net oder Itunes...


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (6. November 2011)

Dann halt Leitlinien...


----------



## Worrel (6. November 2011)

p4nd4fri3nd schrieb:


> Danke für die Info
> 
> Nur der Unterschied ist soweit ich weiss, dass Origin, im Gegensatz zu anderen Programmen, unter anderem für eine Sammlung von Daten entwickelt wurde. Somit könnte man damit doch deutlich einfacher auf Dateien zugreifen und Informationen versenden ohne überhaupt etwas am Programm zu ändern als bei anderen Programmen:...


*Jedes *Programm hantiert mit Daten und packt diese von A nach B.

Seien es jetzt Texturen, die in den Speicher der Grafikkarte gepackt werden (aber bitte nur die aus dem aktuellen Level), Eingabedatenströme wie Tastaturbuffer und Mausbewegungen, die an eine Spielsteuerung weitergegeben werden oder das leere Standard Word Dokument, das von der HD geladen, im Speicher bearbeitet und später als Doktorarbeit an einer anderen Stelle der HD wieder abgelegt wird.

Jedes Programm verwendet Mechanismen, um auf die entsprechenden Daten in den verschiedenen Arbeitsstufen zuzugreifen.

Um jetzt irgendwelche Daten versenden zu können, muß man "lediglich" eine Verbindung aufbauen und eine "Sende" Routine schreiben, die die eh schon vorhandenen Daten an einen anderen Rechner schickt, der über eine entsprechende "Empfangs" Routine verfügt.

Wenn die entsprechenden Programme vernünftig programmiert sind, kann man eine derartige Funktinonalität recht schnell ergänzen, völlig egal, wofür das eigentliche Programm geschrieben wurde, welchen Umfang es hat oder wie exessiv es Daten sammelt.


Sprich: Man kann nicht "deutlich einfacher auf Dateien zugreifen" und  wenn man eine weitere Funktino zu einem Programm hinzufügen will muß man das natürlich auch "ändern". Das geht weder besser noch schlechter als bei anderen Programmen. Das einzige, was diesbezüglich ausschlaggebend ist, ist die Frage, ob die Struktur des Programmes ordentlich erstellt worden ist.


----------

